# Ist PCGH noch eine "richtige" Hardwareseite?



## Oberst Klink (4. April 2015)

Hallo PCGH-Team!

In den letzten Wochen und Monaten, ja eigentlich sind es schon fast ein oder zwei Jahre, fällt mir auf dass im News-Bereich längst nicht mehr das Thema "Hardware" dominiert. Statt dessen liest man immer mehr News zu Spielen, die man eigentlich auf der Partnerseite PC Games erwarten würde. 
Ich habe jetzt keine Statistik aufgeführt, wie viele Hardware- und wie viele Spielenews pro Tag veröffentlicht werden. Jedoch sagt mir mein Eindruck, dass die Spielenews inzwischen Deutlich überwiegen. Manche News lassen Zusammenhänge mit der Hardware erkennen, etwa wenn es darum geht wie welche Hardware mit dem Spiel performt.
Allerdings scheint die Mehrzahl der Spielenews nichts mit Hardware zu tun zu haben. 
Mir ist auch durchaus bewusst, dass man über den Tellerrand hinausschauen sollte und ich hätte auch kein Problem damit, wenn ab und zu mal News zu Spielen gemacht werden. Aber ich sehe das eher so, dass bei vielen Spielen jeder noch so kleine (nicht)Informationsschnipsel zur News hochgekocht wird. Gerade bei den derzeit besonders gehypten Spielen, wie etwa GTA5, TW3, Star Citizen, usw. 
Und an dem Punkt frage ich mich einfach, ob es noch eine Seite wie PCGH braucht, wenn dort ohnehin die meisten News zum Thema Spiele sind. Ich vermisse einfach den Hardware-Fokus und würde mir wünschen, dass man die Spielenews den Partnern von PC Games überlässt. 

Und dann würde mich gleich noch interessieren, was der Rest der Community denkt. Bin ich alleine mit meinem Eindruck oder gibt es hier noch weitere Mitglieder, die das gleich oder ähnlich sehen? 

Wie gesagt, ich will hier nichts als festgemauerte Tatsache hinstellen, sondern lediglich meinen Eindruck beschreiben.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (4. April 2015)

Das liegt einfach daran, das sicherlich mehr Leute auf dieser Seite unterwegs sind als auf der Partner-Seite. Und warum sollte man das Angebot nicht kombinieren? Würde zwar die eine Seite obsolet machen, tuts aber Aufgrund weiterer Inhalte nicht. Glaube die Tests sind auch länger als hier und meist geht es bei den Test um Technik/Benches. Wenn das ein oder andere Wort darüber fällt, ist es nicht weiter wild.
Habe auch persönlich auf einen harten Cut kein Bock. Spiele da, Hardware hier. Für mich als User unbequem. So habe ich alles auf einen Blick. Und schau dir die anderen Seiten an, die machen es genauso. Die haben zwar keine andere Seite nur für Games, Prinzip ist aber das gleiche. Es gibt halt User die only PCG und welche die only PCGH besuchen. Und bei Gruppen zusammen zuführen ohne ihre Mainsite zu unterlaufen, muss halt ein Spagat gemacht werden.

Kurzum: Ich finde es okay.


----------



## DKK007 (4. April 2015)

Ich hätte auch gerne ein wenig mehr Focus auf Hardware. Auf Beiträge von PCG wird ja extra noch verlinkt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

Games und Hardware gehört zusammen und als Magazin würde ich mir nix kaufen was nicht beide Bestandteile haben würde. Wenn ich mir jetzt streng nach den Regeln gehendes Forum vorstellen würde dann hätte ich wohl kaum jemals einen Post verfasst. Ich bin auch nicht mit allem glücklich da mich nicht auch alles interessiert aber die Zutaten machen erst ein richtiges Gericht aus.
Wenn ich mir so die Hardware ansehe gab es ja nur wenige Highlights die man als News sehen könnte da die Neuerungen eher nur noch dosiert kommen bzw. nur dezent ausfallen.


> besonders gehypten Spielen, wie etwa GTA5, TW3, Star Citizen, usw.


Der Anteil derer die sich darauf einlassen ist ja nicht gerade unerheblich wenn man sieht wie schnell nach 1. Berichten die Sammelthreads aus dem Boden sprießen.


----------



## Schnabulator1337 (4. April 2015)

Es mag sein, dass viele Spielenews kommen - vielleicht aber auch gerade deswegen weil es davon mehr bzw. von hardware einfach zu wenig gibt. Sollte die nächste GPU Gen von AMD jetzt 1-2 Monate zurückliegen gibt es wirklich kaum mehr News - das meiste dreht sich ja eh meistens um GPUs... Und es gibt eben auch viele Themen die sowohl Hard-, als auch Software betreffen. Ich meine.. jetzt von keinen neuen Treibern (oder Freesync und so) zu berichten wäre quatsch.
Eine Möglichkeit wäre natürlich auf dieser Seite extra Soft-, und hardware news zu posten, also so dass man beim betrachten der Seite praktisch zwei listen damit hat, aber eine so strikte Trennung fände ich blöd - sonst müsste ich ja auf noch mehr Seiten surfen, das traue ich meinem Inertnet nicht zu 


Also generell kann ich dich verstehen, finde es aber nicht sonderlich schlimm - lediglich ausbaufähig.


----------



## Oberst Klink (4. April 2015)

Mir geht es ja eigentlich nicht um die strikte Trennung von Soft- und Hardware. Aber ich finde es extrem, dass zu manchen Spielen 4, 5 News am Tag erscheinen, von denen manche eigentlich nur Trailer sind oder nur Ankündigungen zu Trailern. Es wird immer kleinteiliger, sozusagen jeder Mist zu einer News gemacht und das finde ich halt übertrieben für eine Seite wie PC Games Hardware. Mir ist das einfach zu viel "Games" und zu wenig "Hardware" geworden. Der Mix passt einfach nicht mehr so ganz.


----------



## Combi (4. April 2015)

ich bin auf pcgh gelandet,weil ich leser der pcgh extreme war.
kennt ihr die noch?
die kleinen heftchen,din a5,wo es nur über high end und wakü ging...
seit dem gibt es hier immer mehr game-news,und für mich,leider immer weniger high end artikel,oder wakü-artikel.
vermisse die extreme-zeit,da war es besser..


----------



## S754 (4. April 2015)

Ich wünsche mir generell mehr Hardware Zeug, ab und zu wird auch über Smartphones oder Konsolen berichtet, was mich nun überhaupt mich nicht interessiert. Das kann ich auf anderen Seiten auch lesen. Die Qualität des Heftes lässt auch mit fast jeder Ausgabe nach. 

Mag wohl mitunter auch daran liegen, dass sich generell die EDV und IT in den letzten Jahren extrem Stark geändert hat.


----------



## Oberst Klink (4. April 2015)

Wenn ich wissen will was bei den neusten Spielen so abgeht, muss ich gar nicht mehr auf PC Games gehen, ich bekomme hier ja eh fast alles mit. 
Für mich bedeutet PC Games Hardware eben folgendes: Hardwaretests, News zu Hardware, Spielebenchmarks oder eben was den geneigten Spieler zum Thema Hardware interessieren könnte. Wozu muss es täglich drei News zu GTA 5 geben? Das kann ich auch auf PC Games nachlesen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

Und selbst bei der Hardware geht der Trend ja Richtung Handy, Tablet und Co oder sogar Konsolen was nun nicht gerade meine Themen sind


----------



## RavionHD (4. April 2015)

Ich finde es gibt einfach zuviele Konsolenthreads und News für eine PC Seite, ich würde mir auch gerne mehr PC Hardwarenews wünschen.

Im Magazin gibt es glücklicherweise noch immer nur PC Sachen, aber auf der Website sieht das etwas anders aus.


----------



## Octobit (4. April 2015)

Ich glaube, es gibt nicht genug über Hardware zu berichten, zumindest um den aktuellen Stand der Newsfülle beizubehalten. Ob dieser nötig ist, vielleicht nicht ganz so.
Aber wenn man mal ehrlich ist, AMD gibt selbst im Vorfeld zu seinen GPUs nix bekannt, Nvidia hat gerade released. Skylake, Broadwell und Zen geben auch nicht viel her. Der Rest ist auch ganz nett zu lesen (SSD, HDD, Sokas etc.) aber auf den Märkten bewegt sich auch nicht viel.
Ein anderes Problem ist denke ich: Bei Hardware gibt es großartig zwei Sachen zu berichten: Die Ankündigung inkl. der technischen Daten und der Release mit Tests etc..
Bei Spielen sind Trailer, Release, Story, Technik, Resourcenverbrauch etc einfach besser ausschlachtbar.

Wenn ich mir in letzter Konsequenz jetzt überlegen müsste, ob ich eine News-Seite möchte mit 3 Meldungen am Tag oder eine wie die Aktuelle, dann nehm ich die Aktuelle. 
Aber Zugegeben: Das Skyrim 720p Mod Video hat mich beim dritten Mal schon genervt.


----------



## Rarek (10. April 2015)

dazu fällt mir nur der text aus diesem Video ein...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1M995Mqr67E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


ja es ist ein Spiel... aber es geht mir auch eher um die sache mit den "ich war schon zu release 1jahr zu alt" Konsolen


----------



## Schrotti (11. April 2015)

Combi schrieb:


> ich bin auf pcgh gelandet,weil ich leser der pcgh extreme war.
> kennt ihr die noch?
> die kleinen heftchen,din a5,wo es nur über high end und wakü ging...
> seit dem gibt es hier immer mehr game-news,und für mich,leider immer weniger high end artikel,oder wakü-artikel.
> vermisse die extreme-zeit,da war es besser..



Jup kenne ich noch.


----------



## Penman (11. April 2015)

Ich hatte PCGH mal als RSS-Feed abonniert, es dann aber schnell wieder rausgeworfen.
Ich hatte gedacht, dass es primär um Hardware geht, aber es geht eher um Spiele.
Wenn ich gerade mal durch die RSS-Überschriften gehe:
- "Star Citizen: Squadron 42 wird eigenständige Reihe à la Wing Commander - Foundry 42 Germany eröffnet" - Spielenews
- "Logitech G910: LED-Beleuchtungsmodus in Battlefield Hardline vorgeführt" - Mix aus Spiel und Hardware - mehr Fokus auf Spiel, aber ok
- "Geniale Screenshots: Kult-Spiele wie Half-Life 2, Crysis und Skyrim mit Mods" - Spieleartikel; warum ist der überhaupt hier?
- "The Technomancer für PC, PS4 und Xbox One: Neues Action-RPG im Cyberpunk-Universum" - Spieletitel; höchstens minimale Relevanz
- "Making-of von The Division: Von der Playmobil-Stadt zum virtuellen Big Apple [Special der Woche]" - Hintergrundstuff; ganz ok, weil es auch technisch ist
- "Windows 10: Neue Build mit schwarzem Theme, individuellen Farben und mehr Transparenzoptionen" - Allgemeine News; kann man hier bringen oder nicht
- "Die besten News und Artikel: Die Kalenderwoche 15 bei pcgameshardware.de" - Meta; aber die meistgelesen Artikel sind Hardware
- "Age of Wonders 3: Eternal Lords - 27 Minuten Gameplay zu den Tigranern" - Spielenews
- "The Witcher 3: Entwickler zu optischen Verbesserungen, der Entwicklungszeit und Zeitlupenfunktion" - Spielenews, mit Hintergrundinfos
- "Geforce GTX 980 Ti angeblich längst fertig: Stiehlt Nvidia AMDs Radeon R9 390X die Show?" - Hardwarenews!
- "Gibt es die perfekte Lüftersteuerung? Leserbrief der Woche" - Hardwareinhalt!
- "Playstation 4: Gerüchte über Update zu Firmware 2.50 - Bug-Fixes und PNG-Screenshots?" - Konsolennews; kann man machen
...
Ich höre lieber auf. Für mich persönlich verfehlen die News ihr Themengebiet. Da unter anderem auch viele Gamer lesen, sicherlich eine Überlegung, aber dann wäre PCG doch überflüssig.
Es gibt durchaus über Hardware zu berichten. Dazu müsste man das Spektrum vielleicht etwas erweitern. Tests, Berichte und Artikel überhaupt, sind natürlich wesentlich aufwändiger, als "einfache" News, aber lieber würde ich ein paar News weniger sehen und dafür dann Inhalte, die mich auch interessieren bzw. zum Thema relevant sind.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2015)

Was soll man machen wenn nichts nennenswertes an News da ist, ich finde eher Handys und Konsolen deplatziert wie auch die Games dazu. Aber jeder hat dort eine andere Meinung


----------



## MezZo_Mix (12. April 2015)

Naja irgendwie muss PCGH mit anderen Mitziehen wenn sie auch sowas tuen, nennt sich ja Gruppenzwang.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. April 2015)

Naja mich stört es ja nicht sonderlich da ich ja keinem Lese- oder Kommentarzwang unterliege. Im wahren Leben wachsen die leckersten Äpfel ja auch nur in Nachbars Garten


----------



## BikeRider (12. April 2015)

Octobit schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es gibt nicht genug über Hardware zu berichten...


Die gibt es sicherlich zu genüge.
Da müsste PCGH allerdings auch ein wenig Mut zur Nische zeigen, halt Themen nicht (nur) für die Masse.


----------



## orca113 (12. April 2015)

Moin Zusammen,

@Klink, meinst du das Forum hier jetzt oder die Seite an sich?


----------



## Oberst Klink (12. April 2015)

BikeRider schrieb:


> Die gibt es sicherlich zu genüge.
> Da müsste PCGH allerdings auch ein wenig Mut zur Nische zeigen, halt Themen nicht (nur) für die Masse.



Ich glaube dass es einfach zu verführerisch ist mehr über Spiele, insbesondere AAA-Titel zu berichten, weil das einfach mehr Klicks generiert. Oder wären sonst täglich mehrere News zu GTA 5 auf der Seite, von denen eine dann eine richtige News ist und der Rest Trailer oder Dergleichen? Gilt natürlich auch für andere Spiele. 

Neulich habe ich was gelesen, dass Gigabyte Asus beim Absatz von Mainboards überholt hat. Davon habe ich bei PCGH bis jetzt nichts gelesen, obwohl das Thema ja relevant wäre. Nur mal als Beispiel.



orca113 schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen,
> 
> @Klink, meinst du das Forum hier jetzt oder die Seite an sich?



Ich meine die Seite, speziell den Newsbereich. Das Forum ist aus meiner Sicht absolut okay und darf gerne so bleiben 
Ich meine aber, dass Computec diese Seite hier auch komplett streichen und im Newsbereich von PC Games eine Hardware-Rubrik einrichten könnte, da die vielen Spielenews PCGH als Hardwareseite langsam obsolet machen.


----------



## orca113 (12. April 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach sind in den letzten Tagen wirklich viele "Spielthemen" auf der Main. Aber dennoch finde ich nicht störend. Games und Hardware gehören ja irgendwie zusammen.


----------



## Noxxphox (12. April 2015)

ich finde ja...momentan ist nicht die weltbewegende bewegung aufm hw markt... das geht erst wieder richtig los wenn nv und amd sich wueder batteln wer die shbellste single/dual gpu hat....
aber ab und an n bissl mehr hw news könnten nich schaden das stimmt... anderen foren finden auch teilweise andere themen noch die pcgh nicht hat... jedoch bleibt bisher pcgh meine absoluter favorit..aleine schon wegen der guten comunizy dahinter


----------



## Oberst Klink (12. April 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind in den letzten Tagen wirklich viele "Spielthemen" auf der Main. Aber dennoch finde ich nicht störend. Games und Hardware gehören ja irgendwie zusammen.



Ich habe ja auch nichts dagegen, wenn hin und wieder mal Spielenews dabei sind, aber die Vielzahl ist stören und vor allem auch die "Qualität" dieser News. 
Ich finde, es sollte einen klaren bezug zur Hardware in den News geben, z.B. diese hier: GTA 5: Rockstar im Interview über PC-Entwicklung und Systemanforderungen für eine 4K-Auflösung

Was mich dagegen stört: GTA 5: PC-Version geplant vom ersten Tag an

oder: Star Citizen: Gamescom-Auftritt 2015 bestätigt - Chris Roberts in Köln

oder: Path of Exile: The Awakening - First Look-Trailer zur kommenden Erweiterung

oder: World of Warships: Die drei Vorbesteller-Schiffe im Testvergleich

Da drängt sich doch einfach die Frage auf, wozu steht eigentlich noch das "Hardware" der Seite, wenn solche News zur Regel geworden sind? Für mich ist zumindest der Newsbereich hier eher sowas wie "PC Games 2.0 mit Hardware" statt "PC Games Hardware".


----------



## orca113 (12. April 2015)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich habe ja auch nichts dagegen, wenn hin und wieder mal Spielenews dabei sind, aber die Vielzahl ist stören und vor allem auch die "Qualität" dieser News.
> Ich finde, es sollte einen klaren bezug zur Hardware in den News geben, z.B. diese hier: GTA 5: Rockstar im Interview über PC-Entwicklung und Systemanforderungen für eine 4K-Auflösung
> 
> Was mich dagegen stört: GTA 5: PC-Version geplant vom ersten Tag an
> ...



Ja wie gesagt momentan ist es viel was da derart auf der Main kommt.

Mich würde auch mal sowas interessieren wie DSL oder allgemein Internet und Neuerungen im Bereich Internettechnik. Beispielsweise was die Telekom da nun hat mit dem Hybrid. Sowas ist für uns Hardware und Spielefans sich Interessant. Zum schon User einen Thread dazu erstellt haben.

PCGH sollte in der Tat etwas mehr solcher Technik Themen bringen die einen Bezug zu Games haben.

Aber nochmal, mich stört die Main mit ihrer Masse an Gamesnews jetzt nicht.



RavionHD schrieb:


> Ich finde es gibt einfach zuviele Konsolenthreads und News für eine PC Seite, ich würde mir auch gerne mehr PC Hardwarenews wünschen.
> 
> Im Magazin gibt es glücklicherweise noch immer nur PC Sachen, aber auf der Website sieht das etwas anders aus.



Das ist Quatsch!

Erstens haben die Konsolen im Forum nen eigenen Bereich, was schon hinreichend Diskutiert wurde und vollkommen ok ist. Zweitens geht es dem TE um die Internetseite der PCGH.


----------



## ich558 (12. April 2015)

Ich lese einfach über die Überschriften, die mich nicht interessieren hin drüber und gut ist


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. April 2015)

Von mir aus könnte man sowohl die Webseite als auch das Heft zusammenlegen. PCG und PCGH ... die Hardware New der letzten PCGH sind ja sowieso in der PCG und auf der Webseite halt die Spiele News bei PCG auf der Webseite der PCGH.

An der PCG interessieren mit Rossis Ecke und ab und zu mal eine Spiele Test die PCGH habe ich hauptsächlich um nicht die total falsche Hardware zu kaufen wenn ich mal wieder meinen PC Aufrüste ausserdem will ich auf dem laufenden bleiben

Vor Jahre hatte ich auch mal die CT im Abo aber da steht viel zu viel drin das mich nicht wirklich interessiert.

Bei Werbung und Klicks durch so viel GTA V News obwohl es News nicht trifft bzw. nur sehr selten in letzter Zeit bin ich der Meinung das die Webseite nur eine Erweiterung des Heftes ist und das Heft eigentlich die Webseite finanziell tragen sollte also ohne Werbung wie ich es mit Add Block Plus jetzt schon meistens habe.


----------



## orca113 (13. April 2015)

Wenn man sich heute nochmal die Main ansieht ist es wieder sehr viel mit Games.


----------



## Rarek (13. April 2015)

das bisher am sinnvollsten war m.M.n. das How to PC reinigen (wenn man mal die Musik im Video ignoriert  )


----------



## orca113 (13. April 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> das bisher am sinnvollsten war m.M.n. das How to PC reinigen (wenn man mal die Musik im Video ignoriert  )



 naja sagen wir das am meisten mit Hardware zu tun hat. (Ok die Musik, klingt wirklich als sei der Komponist zu heiß gebadet worden in frühester Kindheit, bitte PCGH verzeiht mir aber das stimmt, die ist schlimm)


----------



## Oberst Klink (14. April 2015)

Ich habe heute mal die News verglichen zwischen PC Games und PC Games Hardware. Alleine zu GTA 5 sind heute wieder 11 News draußen, fast genau so viele wie bei PC Games. Und von diesen 11 News steht mindestens die Hälfte auch bei PC Games. Ich weiß, heute ist Releasetag und ich hänge mich vielleicht etwas an GTA 5 auf, aber an dem Beispiel erkennt man es jetzt eben sehr gut. 

Die Reaktionen auf dieses Thema finde ich auch sehr interessant und es wäre schön wenn noch mehr käme. Ich wollte diese Disskusion einfach mal lostreten, ich dachte einer muss es ja mal sagen.


----------



## Wortakrobat (14. April 2015)

Ja so ganz unrecht hast du damit nicht. Ich würde mir ebenfalls wünschen das mehr über jedes einzelne Stück Hardware kommt, aber in Sachen News ists klar das da auch was kommen muss zu dem jeweiligen Spiel... 

*Den Grundgedanken sich jedoch mehr auf die Hardware selbst, deren Architektur und eben die Konstruktion bzw. die Hardware selbst zu konzentrieren, grade in der Print, würde ich mir wünschen. *Und natürlich noch mehr Tests, nur eben nicht von Spiel xy....

Allerdings ist dies höchstwahrscheinlich nicht bei dem überwiegenden Teil der Leserschaft so und immerhin heißt es ja *PcGames* Hardware... Naja nichts destotrotz wundert es mich das dieses Thema hier so überschaubar bleibt... der Rest muss somit ganz zufrieden sein... wobei ich die Print auch so ganz gern habe, auch wenn ein Großteil davon nicht von Interesse ist (ewiger Softwarekram)...


----------



## Teutonnen (14. April 2015)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Hallo PCGH-Team!
> 
> In den letzten Wochen und Monaten, ja eigentlich sind es schon fast ein oder zwei Jahre, fällt mir auf dass im News-Bereich längst nicht mehr das Thema "Hardware" dominiert. Statt dessen liest man immer mehr News zu Spielen, die man eigentlich auf der Partnerseite PC Games erwarten würde.




Die Sache ist die...
Auf pcgamesHARDWARE ist die Spiele-Ecke umfangreicher als auf PCgames. Hier mal ein direkter Vergleich:

PCGH



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PCGames



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt zum beispiel nicht einmal eine MOBA- (Dota, lol, hots, whatever) und eine Shooter-Ecke bzw. ist alles einfach unter "Strategie" bzw. "Action" zusammengefasst.


----------



## Oberst Klink (14. April 2015)

Wortakrobat schrieb:


> Ja so ganz unrecht hast du damit nicht. Ich würde mir ebenfalls wünschen das mehr über jedes einzelne Stück Hardware kommt, aber in Sachen News ists klar das da auch was kommen muss zu dem jeweiligen Spiel...
> 
> *Den Grundgedanken sich jedoch mehr auf die Hardware selbst, deren Architektur und eben die Konstruktion bzw. die Hardware selbst zu konzentrieren, grade in der Print, würde ich mir wünschen. *Und natürlich noch mehr Tests, nur eben nicht von Spiel xy....
> 
> Allerdings ist dies höchstwahrscheinlich nicht bei dem überwiegenden Teil der Leserschaft so und immerhin heißt es ja *PcGames* Hardware... Naja nichts destotrotz wundert es mich das dieses Thema hier so überschaubar bleibt... der Rest muss somit ganz zufrieden sein... wobei ich die Print auch so ganz gern habe, auch wenn ein Großteil davon nicht von Interesse ist (ewiger Softwarekram)...



Sicher, die Seite heißt ja PC Games Hardware. Okay. Aber muss es sein, dass heute 11 News zu GTA 5 auf der Startseite stehen? Könnte man die nicht zusammen fassen? Wozu wird hier eigentlich so ausführlich über GTA 5 berichtet, wenn die gleichen News bei PC Games auf der Seite stehen? 
Ich finde, es wird schlicht und einfach übertrieben mit den Spiele-News.



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Die Sache ist die...
> Auf pcgamesHARDWARE ist die Spiele-Ecke umfangreicher als auf PCgames. Hier mal ein direkter Vergleich:
> 
> PCGH
> ...



Ja, das ist auch interessant. Bei PC Games Hardware ist der Forenbereich zu Spielen ausführlicher als bei PC Games. Ich denke da läuft ein bisschen was falsch  
Eigentlich entstand PC Games Hardware doch mal aus dem Gedanken heraus, über Hardware für Gamer zu berichten, Tests durchzuführen, Benchmarks zu machen, einfach zu sehen welche Hardware sich am besten zum Zocken eignet. Um die Spiele-News kümmert sich ja eigentlich die Hauptseite PC Games.


----------



## Teutonnen (14. April 2015)

Man könnte zum Beispiel Folgendes machen:
Anstatt drölfzig News zum gleichen Thema (im Moment GTA 5) immer wieder als eigene News zu gestalten, könnte man einfach GTA 5 ein einziges Mal als "hot topic" verlinken und dort drin dann die einzelnen Threads posten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. April 2015)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ist PCGH noch eine "richtige" Hardwareseite?


Ja, natürlich! Hardwarethemen überwiegen weiterhin. Zähle nicht die Artikel, sondern schau auf den Inhalt.


----------



## Rarek (14. April 2015)

und die ohne Inet? (bzw. mein 2. PC ist zu rechenarm für die main)

8/~40 news waren Hardware news (indierekt über dreiundzwölfzig Ecken zählt nicht)
 1/5 News die auf die Main gehören...
müssen es wirklich alle 15min. ein Thema sein?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (15. April 2015)

M4gic schrieb:


> Mir gefällt es so wie es ist.
> Ich kenne PCG schon echt lange, und habe früher die PC Games gekauft und jetzt die PCGH. Mir gefällt die Page so wie sie ist.
> 
> Was mich nervt sind allerdings die Ranglisten von Komponenten in der Printversion.... die finde ich überflüssig, bzw. würden sich stumpf auf der HP besser machen.
> ...


 finde ich nicht könnte für mich sogar mehr Seiten haben


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. April 2015)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Man könnte zum Beispiel Folgendes machen:
> Anstatt drölfzig News zum gleichen Thema (im Moment GTA 5) immer wieder als eigene News zu gestalten, könnte man einfach GTA 5 ein einziges Mal als "hot topic" verlinken und dort drin dann die einzelnen Threads posten.



Ja, wäre echt mal eine gute Idee.


----------



## TheSir99 (17. April 2015)

Gibt wirklich leider immer weniger Hardware News, dafür immer mehr zum Thema Spiele, Handy und Konsole.


----------



## Deimos (17. April 2015)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Und dann würde mich gleich noch interessieren, was der Rest der Community denkt. Bin ich alleine mit meinem Eindruck oder gibt es hier noch weitere Mitglieder, die das gleich oder ähnlich sehen?


Gefühlt flackert das Thema alle paar Monate wieder hoch, sicherlich aber bei jedem grösseren Spiele-Release. 

Der starke Spiele-, Handy- und Tablet-Fokus hat wohl einfach den Hintergrund, dass man ohne diese Themen (online) den Grossteil der Klientel verlieren würde.
PCGH ist für solche Themen vermutlich die beste Anlaufstelle, weil sie breit behandelt werden, die Seite viele Nutzer hat, usw.
Zudem hat man einen Verlag im Rücken, wo man viele News generisch recherchiert/aufschaltet, da man dies ohnehin für mehrere Portale macht.

Nur von CPU- und GPU-News liesse sich die Seite nicht vernünftig betreiben, weder von der potenziellen Besucherzahl noch von der Anzahl ergiebiger News her.
Für die Aufnahme mehrerer Fach(!)bereiche (Monitore, SSDs, o.ä.), die die Themen dann auch in der nötigen Ausführlichkeit behandeln können, fehlen Personal und Fachwissen, was wiederum eine Menge Geld kosten würde. Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass diese Gebiete bereits von Vertretern wie heise o.ä. dominiert werden - Kunden zu gewinnnen, wäre also nochmals deutlich schwerer; das Risiko imo deutlich zu gross.
Man darf ja nicht vergessen, dass die PCGH.de letztlich nicht das Hauptprodukt, sondern eine Ergänzung zum Heft ist. Für mehr ist man vermutlich schlichtweg zu klein.

Mich persönlich stören nur Handy- und Tabletthemen; Spiele sind völlig ok. Der ganze Touch-Krempel könnte mir echt gestohlen bleiben.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (17. April 2015)

Deimos schrieb:


> xxx


 Auch wenn es schade ist, vermutlich ist es aber genauso wie du schreibst. Würde weniger bis gar keine Spiele News und dafür mehr PC Hardware und soweit bis Monitor Halter, PC Halter event. sogar Schreibtische und Stühle Tests gerne sehen.


----------



## BeNoX (18. Mai 2015)

Ich würde dieses Thema gerne nochmal wiederbeleben da ich dafür keinen extra Thread aufmachen möchte, finde aber, dass es gerade in den letzten Tagen extrem geworden ist was die Spielenews angeht. Hardwarenews gehen in der Masse an Spielenews ja schon komplett unter. Ich wäre dafür Spielenews stärker zusammen zu fassen, ist es wirklich eine extra News wert, dass Nvidia ein paar Wallpaper zu The Witcher released hat? Braucht man wirklich 15 Spielenews am Tag zu ein und dem selben Spiel?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Mai 2015)

Ist ziemlich Normal das wenn Blockbuster am Start sind jedes Wehwehchen namentlich erwähnt wird. Mag aber auch deswegen eher auffallen da ja schnell etliche Threads dazu erstellt werden und es so einem wie eine Schwemme vorkommt.


----------



## BeNoX (19. Mai 2015)

Ich finde diese Idee ganz gut


Teutonnen schrieb:


> Man könnte zum Beispiel Folgendes machen:
> Anstatt drölfzig News zum gleichen Thema (im Moment GTA 5) immer wieder  als eigene News zu gestalten, könnte man einfach GTA 5 ein einziges Mal  als "hot topic" verlinken und dort drin dann die einzelnen Threads  posten.


Das würde verhindern das die Frontpage so zugespammt wird. Ich besuche PCGH hauptsächlich übers Smartphone wenn ich über den Tag mal Zeit habe und auf der mobilen Seite hat man ja leider nicht die Möglichkeit sich nur Hardwarenews anzeigen zu lassen. Und gerade in den letzten Tagen besuche ich PCGH eigentlich sogut wie garnicht mehr, einfach weil ich keine Lust habe zu versuchen zwischen den ganzen Spielenews irgentwo noch etwas zu finden das etwas mit Hardware zu tun hat.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Mai 2015)

Gut gehe kaum über die Hauptseite rein und Mobil findet nicht statt, Vielleicht sollte man es an geeigneter Stelle vortragen


----------



## Cleriker (19. Mai 2015)

Das hatten wir hier doch schon. Wenn keine Hardware erscheint, kann man auch nicht darüber berichten. Im Moment ist The Witcher 3 hält das wichtigste Spiel auf dem Markt... und zwar für uns! Denn die Hälfte der News dazu bezieht sich auf die Grafik und ist Info, um die anschließenden Benchmarks zu verstehen. Was würde es bringen ein Spiel zu benchen, von dem keiner weiß wie es aussieht und wie er die Werte einzusortieren hat? 
Diese Newswelle ist also Vorspiel und steht im direkten Zusammenhang mit den Hardwaretests und der gefühlten Hälfte der Beratungsthreads in den nächsten Monaten.


----------



## Rarek (19. Mai 2015)

aber muss deswegen ~alle 45min. dazu ne News sein?
wenn nur noch mittags eine News* und die nächste um 16:00 uhr kommt ist mir das egal, solange diese zum Topic passen,
aber immer wieder News lesen, die keine mehr sind, weil man sie entweder schon am vortag abgewandelt gelesen hat (auf pcgh)
oder aber schon ne Woche alt sind...

wenn PCGH halt nichts über Hardware berichten kann, dann können sie es halt net, aber lückenfüller müssen m.M.n. nicht sein


* mit irgent einem Thema


----------



## miggu25 (19. Mai 2015)

Über was sich manche aufregen echt krass.... Wen euch die Spielenews nicht interessieren lasst sie doch  Es gibt genug die sie wohl anklicken sonst würde man es ja nicht machen.


----------



## Rarek (19. Mai 2015)

ich klicke die ja auch an, wenn sie mich interessieren... Star Citizen zum Bleistift 

aber die sind ja net so häufig da


----------



## Placebo (20. Mai 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das hatten wir hier doch schon. Wenn keine Hardware erscheint, kann man auch nicht darüber berichten. Im Moment ist The Witcher 3 hält das wichtigste Spiel auf dem Markt... und zwar für uns! Denn die Hälfte der News dazu bezieht sich auf die Grafik und ist Info, um die anschließenden Benchmarks zu verstehen. Was würde es bringen ein Spiel zu benchen, von dem keiner weiß wie es aussieht und wie er die Werte einzusortieren hat?


Das wird dir auch keiner abstreiten. Aber ca. 100/120 News zu Rollenspielen auf den ersten drei Seiten sind zum Witcher. Das ist nicht übertrieben, zähl selbst nach (Tipp: es ist einfacher, die News zu zählen, die nicht dazu gehören, eine Seite hat 40 Threads  ). Ich verdreh inzwischen nur noch die Augen, wenn ich auf der Startseite irgendwas zum Thema sehe, Übersättigung sei dank.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (20. Mai 2015)

gab aber auch schon zig News zur nächsten AMD und Nvidia Grafikkarten Generation und trotzdem Wissen wir immer noch nicht welche besser sein wird oder wann man sie endlich kaufen kann jedenfalls nicht auf die Woche oder gar den Tag genau


----------



## Placebo (20. Mai 2015)

Genau aus diesem Grund heißt die Website auch PC Games _Hardware_ und PC Games  The Witcher ist hier aber maximal ein Benchmark, alles andere gehört zu den Kollegen von PCG und nicht hier her.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (20. Mai 2015)

Pc Games Hardware um genau zu sein ob das nun für Gaming Hardware oder Games und Hardware steht? Wer weiß da schon.

Mich stört die Anzahl der Artikel im allgemeinen vor allem wenn sie kaum einen News Wert haben.


----------



## uka (21. Mai 2015)

Also ich für meinen Teil finde es gut so wie es ist. 

Auf PCG war die Foren-Community schon immer "unschön" und seit dem neuen Design habe ich die Seite überall rausgeworfen. Zum Glück hat hier PCGH das Eisen wieder aus dem Feuer geholt nach dem katastrophalen Aussehen zur Zeit der Umstellung. Die Community empfand ich hier schon seit je her deutlich angenehmer.

Zudem ist es PC Games Hardware und nicht PC Hardware - gibt auch Seiten die nur in diese Richtung gehen.


----------



## Freakless08 (22. Mai 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Pc Games Hardware um genau zu sein ob das nun für Gaming Hardware oder Games und Hardware steht? Wer weiß da schon.
> 
> Mich stört die Anzahl der Artikel im allgemeinen vor allem wenn sie kaum einen News Wert haben.



Genau das nimmt gerade extrem Überhand. Es gibt so viele Sachen die man Berichten könnte (CPU, GPU, Soundkarten, sonstige Peripheriegeräte, Windows, Linux) stattdessen wird nur noch auf Klickfänger Überschriften gesetzt oder Windows 10 News ohne wirklichen Inhalt gebracht (Build xyz ist drausen und Person Y von MS findet es total toll. Was neu ist und warum es besser als der vorrige Build ist steht aber nicht im Artikel -  Kein Changelog. Nur ein dämlicher Link auf einen Twitterpost). 
Zudem werden auch manchmal ältere News neu verpackt und nochmals veröffentlicht. 
PCGH.de verliert gerade mächtig an Qualität. Mal schauen wann es die Zeitschrift trifft.


----------



## TheSir99 (22. Mai 2015)

PCGH schreibt doch genügend zum Thema Hardware.
Vor allem viel zu Konsolen und Mobiltelefonen, welche Themen man leider auch im ClassicBereich lesen kann. 

Im ernst: PC-HardwareThemen werden wirklich immer weniger


----------



## Rarek (22. Mai 2015)

PCGRH 
(PCGamesRareHardware)


----------



## Zomg (22. Mai 2015)

Kurz um wozu gibt es viele Fakten atm? Witcher 3. Wozu gibt es keinerlei Fakten? Grafikkarten: Was es hier gibt sind Gerüchte und wenn solch nicht handfeste Gerüchte wie dass die GTX980 TI gerade mal 3% langsamer ist als die Titan X auf der Hauptseite landen, zeigt das entweder dass entsprechend verteilte Testmuster evtl. wirklich diese Geschwindigkeit besitzen, ODER dass man einfach nichts hat worüber man berichten kann neben Witcher 3... Regt euch mal nicht auf, die PCGH hat einen Schnitt den sie erfüllen muss. Dieser Schnitt wird meistens nicht unbedingt von Leuten erstellt, die interessiert sind am Thema, oder an der Seite, sondern ausschließlich an Clicks und daran, dass die Redaktion nicht arbeitslos ist. Sich da irgendwelche "Nachrichten" aus den Fingern zu saugen ist im Vergleich zu den letzten 40 Jahren schwierig geworden, da die Zyklen langsamer werden und auch die Unterschiede zwischen den Generationen eher unspannend.

Andererseits ja es gibt genug Themen die gerade mit sonstigen Hardware-Neuerscheinungen abgedeckt werden können, aber ob man jetzt wirklich immer ne Info haben möchte, wenn China-Böller Hersteller X ein neues Netzteil released, das müsst ihr entscheiden. Und wie auch schon jemand anders sagte, echte "indepth"-Berichte zu eher exotischen Themen bekommt und sucht man wo anders.


----------



## BikeRider (22. Mai 2015)

Es gäbe genügend Hardware-Themen, die PCGH bringen könnte.
Vor allem Themen, die zu viel Nische für eine Print-Ausgabe wären.
Schade, dass PCGH so etwas nicht gemacht.
Grad Nischen-Themen würde PCGH von anderen Seiten mehr abheben. 
Schade dass sich niemand von PCGH hier in diesen Thread äußert (oder habe ich was überlesen?).


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (23. Mai 2015)

Mir fällt vor allem auf, das PCGH sehr fokuslastig ist. Man hat ein wenig so das Gefühl, das sich die Redaktion fast komplett einem einzigen Thema widmet, wenn etwas interessantes in der Pipeline ist. Die gelegentlichen News zu anderen Themen mal außen vor gelassen. Dort wird im Grunde ja nur geteasert/berichtet und wenig getestet/Aufwand betrieben.

Aber was mich eher stört ist der gesamte Aufbau (keine Panik - das Problem haben die meisten Magazine  ). PCGH wirkt eher wie ein Blog und macht es nicht gerade leicht, Informationen zu finden. Die Kaufberatungen/Benstenlisten für Prozessoren, Arbeitsspeicher und Grafikkarten sind ja noch leicht zu finden. Für alle anderen Komponente sucht man ewig. Bestes Beispiel die wichtigen Netzteile. Auf der Mainpage sind gerade einmal 14 Testberichte zu Netzteilen gelistet. Der letzte Test ist über 2 Jahre alt. Eine richtige Kaufberatung gibt es auch nicht. Das nächste sind Gehäuse. Hier sind es zwar schon 49 Testberichte. Aber eine Kaufberatung oder ein vernünftiges nach Budget gestaffeltes Roundup fehlt auch. Und wer bei dieser Kritik etwas zu meckern hat: *Geschmack hat nichts mit Verarbeitungsqualität zu tun!* Ich weiß selbst, das bzgl. der Optik jeder selbst entscheiden muss. Aber es gibt auch schlecht verarbeitete Gehäuse, die einige hübsch finden können.

Es gibt auch keine Kaufberatung für Gamingheadsets oder ähnliches. Für all diese Sachen sorgt momentan nur das Forum. Das ist vom Prinzip her ja nicht verkehrt. Aber die meisten informieren sich erst auf der Hauptseite, denken sie haben alles, fragen im Forum "Zusammenstellungen" nach einer Meinung und müssen dann erfahren, das sie trotz Recherche bei einigen Komponenten ins Klo gegriffen haben. PCGH ist was Gaminghardware angeht leider eine vollkommen unvollständige Referenz (weswegen ich mich eher nur für das Forum interessiere). Und jeder, der aktiv im Zusammenstellungs-Forum unterwegs ist weiß, wie gut sich anscheinend Leute informieren können: _"Ich bin neu hier, habe viel gelesen und mich informiert. Was haltet ihr von der Zusammenstellung?"_ <- Mein Lieblingssatz. Wenn der fällt weiß ich zu 80-90 %, das trotz lesen und informieren die Zusammenstellung nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist  Aber die können nichts dafür. Als Laie sucht man sich dumm und dämlich. Das ist aber wie gesagt bei den meisten so. Entweder man meldet sich als Laie in einem Forum an und sucht/fragt dort. Oder man muss mit den paar Infos zurechtkommen, die man hat. So ist das eben


----------



## Olstyle (23. Mai 2015)

Was mir persönlich auffällt ist, das Sorgen wie die hier beschriebenen gefühlt alle 3 Monate kommen, und das seit der Abspaltung der Seite von pcgames.de . Wenn man jetzt mal extrapoliert dass es seitdem immer um soo viel schlimmer geworden ist wäre PCGH heute nur noch eine Werbeseite ohne Inhalt. Ist sie aber nach wie vor nicht.
Was sagt uns das?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2015)

Jammern auf hohem Niveau? Recht machen kann man es eh keinem und es wird immer Leute geben die diese oder jene News anmakeln


----------



## dsdenni (23. Mai 2015)

Versteh garnich was alle haben
PC GAMES HARDWARE
Natürlich gibts da mal manchmal mehr Games News als Hardware oder umgekehrt. Ist doch völlig normal..


----------



## Cleriker (23. Mai 2015)

Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> diesunddas



Du weißt aber schon, dass die von dir geforderten Infos in den Heften zu finden sind, oder? 
Früher gab's auch mal Tests von so etwas wie "Gaming-Headsets", jedoch wurden diese hier im Forum immer zerpflückt. Wenn du in den Beratungen unterwegs bist solltest du die allgemeine Haltung gegenüber solcher Produkte aber kennen.


----------



## h_tobi (4. Juni 2015)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Genau das nimmt gerade extrem Überhand. Es gibt so viele Sachen die man Berichten könnte (CPU, GPU, Soundkarten, sonstige Peripheriegeräte, Windows, Linux) stattdessen wird nur noch auf Klickfänger Überschriften gesetzt oder Windows 10 News ohne wirklichen Inhalt gebracht (Build xyz ist drausen und Person Y von MS findet es total toll. Was neu ist und warum es besser als der vorrige Build ist steht aber nicht im Artikel -  Kein Changelog. Nur ein dämlicher Link auf einen Twitterpost).
> Zudem werden auch manchmal ältere News neu verpackt und nochmals veröffentlicht.
> PCGH.de verliert gerade mächtig an Qualität. Mal schauen wann es die Zeitschrift trifft.




Leider muss ich Freakless hier zustimmen,  den gleichen Eindruck habe ich mittlerweile auch.


----------



## Cleriker (4. Juni 2015)

Ihr dürft einfach nicht vergessen, dass all diese Dinge ja schließlich in der Printausgabe stehen. Sollen sie das ganze Heft auf der Website veröffentlichen?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ist PCGH noch eine &quot;richtige&quot; Hardwareseite?*

Es geht ja nicht nur um das Thema ob Spiele, die Hardware News überwiegen.
Wie oft musste ich hier schon News über Konsolen, Konsolen Games, Filme, Serien und Handys lesen?
Vielfalt in alles Ehren, aber Kochrezepte und Schönheitstipps will ich mal nicht irgendwann hier lesen müssen.


----------



## Cleriker (4. Juni 2015)

Na gut, da stimme ich dir zu. Obwohl ich auch sagen muss dads ich deutlich öfter koche, als spiele.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. Juni 2015)

Also doch zukünftig lieber mehr Kochrezepte?


----------



## Cleriker (4. Juni 2015)

So LAN-Party-Rezepte wären doch mal was! [emoji12]


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. Juni 2015)

Stimmt, das wäre doch mal ein Weg diese beiden Themenbereiche sinnvoll zu verbinden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2015)

So lange keine How to schäling a Kartoffel oder ähnliches kommen


----------



## Freakless08 (4. Juni 2015)

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist (jetzt in Verbindung mit der Usernews : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/391919-drm-freier-summersale-bei-gog.html )

Steamaktionen werden schon einige Monate im Vorraus spekuliert (Summer/Winter etc.), irgendwann dann mal nach den ganzen Spekulationen das richtige Datum anhand einer News veröffentlicht und dann Liveticker erstellt über die aktuellen Angebote, aber über GOG Aktionen oder Humble Bundle Aktionen wird kein Wort verloren. Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt.

Das soll natürlich keine Aufforderung sein, nicht über Steamsales zu berichten, sondern eine Aufforderung auch über GOG und Humble Bundle zu berichten


----------



## mr.4EvEr (4. Juni 2015)

Das ist aber genau der Punkt.
Solch eine News ist meiner Meinung nach nicht Hauptaufgabe von PCGH, es gibt immerhin den Sammelthread "Steam-Sales" und der ist inzwischen eigentlich zu einem allgemeinen Thread geworden.
Dort wird in der Regel sehr zügig allgemein über GOG, Humble Bundle und co. informiert.

Lieber legt man eben den Fokus mehr auf Hardware Berichte.
Selbstverständlich sind die ultimativen Tests (neue GPU/CPU Generation) relativ rar, trotzdem sollte man den Fokus wieder etwas mehr in Richtung der Hardware legen.


----------



## Rarek (4. Juni 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> So LAN-Party-Rezepte wären doch mal was! [emoji12]



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-mit-pentium-4-eure-rezepte-sind-gefragt.html
sowas?


----------



## Caduzzz (4. Juni 2015)

Auch wenn es mich wurmt, dass die PCGH Webside oft, leider sehr oft, mit News zu Gehäusen, CPU-Kühlern, Lüftern etc. (aktuell Computex) arg hinterherhinkt, was andere Seiten schon z.B. 3 Tage vorher gepostet haben, darf man nicht vergessen, das es sich hier eher, zumindest gefühlt,  um schmückendes und gutes Beiwerk/Forum zum Magazin handelt. 

Die Redakteure sind Printredakteure und nicht den ganzen Tag hier zuständig. So sehr wie mir die Printausgabe gefällt, aber ich hoffe das PCGH nicht i-wann zu sehr auf die Nase fällt, weil die Webside zu sehr in den (Hardware!)News hinter rennt und sich die Leute die News woanders holen... 

btt: ich würd mir weniger SpieleNews oder Smartphonekram wünschen...._ich_ habe lieber 3 Neuigkeiten oder von mir aus Gerüchte (sofern vorhanden, anderes Thema) als 20 "Exklusive-SupiDupi-Update-Schnäppchen-News"

Grüße


----------



## Dremor (4. Juni 2015)

Ich denke ebenfalls dass hier einfach die Schwierigkeit besteht ein gutes online Angebot Vs Printmedien besteht. 
Das Heft will ja gekauft werden. Also kann man Online nicht alles zeigen was vom User verlangt wird. 
Aber gleichzeitig versucht man demjenigen der sich nur online informiert ebenfalls passende Inhalte zu bieten.

Klassische Zwickmühle halt.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ist PCGH noch eine &quot;richtige&quot; Hardwareseite?*



Dremor schrieb:


> Ich denke ebenfalls dass hier einfach die Schwierigkeit besteht ein gutes online Angebot Vs Printmedien besteht.
> Das Heft will ja gekauft werden. Also kann man Online nicht alles zeigen was vom User verlangt wird.
> Aber gleichzeitig versucht man demjenigen der sich nur online informiert ebenfalls passende Inhalte zu bieten.
> 
> Klassische Zwickmühle halt.


Prämienerweiterung. Fertig.
Macht beispielsweise Gamestar genauso. Klappt dort wunderbar.


----------



## Dremor (4. Juni 2015)

Muss zugeben dass ich früher zu 56k Zeiten durchaus Fan von Gamestar war, allerdings ging es bei denen auch irgendwann mal Bergab und seit dem hatte ich dieses Magazin gemieden.
Daher ist mir das mit der Prämienerweiterung unbekannt.
Wenn es ein funktionierendes System ist wäre es durchaus interessant. 
Muss ich doch mal dort vorbei schauen


----------



## h_tobi (5. Juni 2015)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Also doch zukünftig lieber mehr Kochrezepte?





Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> So lange keine How to schäling a Kartoffel oder ähnliches kommen



Da kann ich helfen, in meinem *Blog* gibt´s was leckeres für kalte Tage. 

Dennoch gibt es genug Themen, die auch in der Print nicht genug angeschnitten werden.

Die Print könnte ja mal wieder etwas dicker werden und der NEWS Teil entsprechend erweitert werden.

Gelegentlich blitzt es ja mal auf, wird aber im nächsten Heft wieder fallen gelassen. Das sind 2 meiner Gründe mein Abo 

nach über 10 Jahren zu gunsten der GameStar zu kündigen. (Obwohl auch dort der Testbereich dünner wird und ich am überlegen bin auch das letzte Abo zu kündigen)

Wirklich schade, dank des schwindenden Heftumfangs aller Magazine bin ich mittlerweile von 4 Dauerabos auf nur noch 1 runter. 

Wenn die Vollversion passt oder etwas besonderes im Heft ist, hole ich es gelegentlich am Kiosk, ist auf Dauer auch billiger.


----------



## xHaru (5. Juni 2015)

Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Mir fällt vor allem auf, das PCGH sehr fokuslastig ist. Man hat ein wenig so das Gefühl, das sich die Redaktion fast komplett einem einzigen Thema widmet, wenn etwas interessantes in der Pipeline ist. Die gelegentlichen News zu anderen Themen mal außen vor gelassen. Dort wird im Grunde ja nur geteasert/berichtet und wenig getestet/Aufwand betrieben.
> 
> Aber was mich eher stört ist der gesamte Aufbau (keine Panik - das Problem haben die meisten Magazine  ). PCGH wirkt eher wie ein Blog und macht es nicht gerade leicht, Informationen zu finden. Die Kaufberatungen/Benstenlisten für Prozessoren, Arbeitsspeicher und Grafikkarten sind ja noch leicht zu finden. Für alle anderen Komponente sucht man ewig. Bestes Beispiel die wichtigen Netzteile. Auf der Mainpage sind gerade einmal 14 Testberichte zu Netzteilen gelistet. Der letzte Test ist über 2 Jahre alt. Eine richtige Kaufberatung gibt es auch nicht. Das nächste sind Gehäuse. Hier sind es zwar schon 49 Testberichte. Aber eine Kaufberatung oder ein vernünftiges nach Budget gestaffeltes Roundup fehlt auch. Und wer bei dieser Kritik etwas zu meckern hat: *Geschmack hat nichts mit Verarbeitungsqualität zu tun!* Ich weiß selbst, das bzgl. der Optik jeder selbst entscheiden muss. Aber es gibt auch schlecht verarbeitete Gehäuse, die einige hübsch finden können.
> 
> Es gibt auch keine Kaufberatung für Gamingheadsets oder ähnliches. Für all diese Sachen sorgt momentan nur das Forum. Das ist vom Prinzip her ja nicht verkehrt. Aber die meisten informieren sich erst auf der Hauptseite, denken sie haben alles, fragen im Forum "Zusammenstellungen" nach einer Meinung und müssen dann erfahren, das sie trotz Recherche bei einigen Komponenten ins Klo gegriffen haben. PCGH ist was Gaminghardware angeht leider eine vollkommen unvollständige Referenz (weswegen ich mich eher nur für das Forum interessiere). Und jeder, der aktiv im Zusammenstellungs-Forum unterwegs ist weiß, wie gut sich anscheinend Leute informieren können: _"Ich bin neu hier, habe viel gelesen und mich informiert. Was haltet ihr von der Zusammenstellung?"_ <- Mein Lieblingssatz. Wenn der fällt weiß ich zu 80-90 %, das trotz lesen und informieren die Zusammenstellung nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist  Aber die können nichts dafür. Als Laie sucht man sich dumm und dämlich. Das ist aber wie gesagt bei den meisten so. Entweder man meldet sich als Laie in einem Forum an und sucht/fragt dort. Oder man muss mit den paar Infos zurechtkommen, die man hat. So ist das eben



Problem bei Netzteiltests: Organisier mal ne Chroma. Wenn du nicht gerade eine kaufen willst, was offensichtlich unglaublich viel kostet, dann musst du dir eine mieten oder zu nem Netzteilhersteller fahren. Das lohnt für einen solchen Test für viele einfach nicht, es sei denn, man wohnt nahe dran. 
Und soweit ich weiß, wurde damals auch die Germany-Series von ThermalCrap hoch gelobt, obwohl die Serie, wenn man mal 5 Minuten reinsieht und misst, sich als Elektroschrott offenbart. Nach nem vielleicht größeren Aufschrei würd mich nicht wundern, wenn man sowas in dem Printmedium dann außen vor lässt.

Bei den Gehäusen stimm ich dir zu, Geschmack hat nichts mit Qualität zu tun. Leider sind die meisten auffälligeren Cases einfach nur Müll und man bekommt leider erst ab ca. 80€ aufwärts richtig gute Cases, wie z.B. das Enthoo Pro. Da gibts dann aber auch schon extrem gute Ausstattung.
So auffälliger Kram, wie die meisten Billigcases, wird leider sehr oft gekauft, weils ja "cool" aussieht. Irgendwann kommt man aus dem Alter aber raus und achtet dann mehr auf die Qualität, und baut sich vielleicht selber was zusammen. Mein Enthoo Pro ist auch relativ unscheinbar, bis ich dann die Fernbedienung raushol und da ne LED-Disco anschmeiß.  

Es gibt halt keine guten Gamingheadsets, selbst hier wird dir zuerst die Standardkonfig, also, das Superlux HD 681 in Verbindung mit z.B. dem Zalman zm-mic1, genannt. Und das hat zugegebenermaßen für die 30€ eine deutlich bessere Qualität, als z.B. ein G35 von Logitech o.ä. Für 100€ sind dann schon vernünftige USB-Kondensatormics drinnen, die auch Studioqualität bieten. 
An sich gibt es meines Wissens nur ein Headset, was an sich relativ günstig in der Anschaffung ist, das kommt von Beyerdynamic und ist gern bei Kameramännern im Fernsehen zu sehen. Der Rest der Anschaffung ist aber relativ teuer.
Soundlich gibts auch erst bei höheren Summen, die nicht jeder bereit ist, zu investieren, was Vernünftiges. Das Superlux ist halt ne willkommene Ausnahme, 20€ für einen solchen Klang sind schon herrlich. Besseren Klang findet man erst bei etwa 150€ aufwärts.
Du suchst dich sowieso immer dumm und dämlich, wenn du Wert auf was Vernünftiges legst. Da "Geiz ist Geil" leider vor allem bei jüngeren Leuten existiert, greift man halt zu schlechteren Teilen, besonders Netz*Teilen*.  Wenn dann der PC kaputt geht, fängt man nicht mal an, zu überlegen, weil man sich selber, besonders in der Pubertät, keine Fehler eingestehen will, sondern schickt das, was kaputt ist, ein. 

Das war mal meine Tube Senf und ich kann beruhigt Jan Philip Zymny zitieren: "Ich habe fertig!"


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Juni 2015)

h_tobi schrieb:


> Da kann ich helfen, in meinem *Blog* gibt´s was leckeres für kalte Tage.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du willst ernsthaft "News" im Heft? Die sind selbst bei größter Anstrengung bei Release nur noch "Olds". Ein aktuelles Beispiel: Wir haben es nur durch unzählige Überstunden und weit vorausschauende Planung geschafft, die GTX 980 Ti in die PCGH 07 zu packen. Das NDA für diese Karte fiel am 1. Juni, zur Druckerei ging das Heft aber schon Abend des 22. Mai (!) und am Kiosk landete das Produkt erst am 3. Juni. News im Heft haben wir daher in den letzten fünf Jahren sukzessive heruntergefahren und liefern euch daher lieber Inhalte, die nicht nach einem Tag veraltet sind. 

Was die Gamestar an Hardware-Inhalten bietet, die wir nicht haben, interessiert mich aber brennend – erzähl!  Oder geht's dir um die Spiele-Inhalte? Die haben wir eh nicht, dafür gibt's unsere Schwester PC Games; wir beschränken uns auf die Technik der Spiele.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## xHaru (5. Juni 2015)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Du willst ernsthaft "News" im Heft? Die sind selbst bei größter Anstrengung bei Release nur noch "Olds". Ein aktuelles Beispiel: Wir haben es nur durch unzählige Überstunden und weit vorausschauende Planung geschafft, die GTX 980 Ti in die PCGH 07 zu packen. Das NDA für diese Karte fiel am 1. Juni, zur Druckerei ging das Heft aber schon Abend des 22. Mai (!) und am Kiosk landete das Produkt erst am 3. Juni. News im Heft haben wir daher in den letzten fünf Jahren sukzessive heruntergefahren und liefern euch daher lieber Inhalte, die nicht nach einem Tag veraltet sind.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



@Raff: Ich hätte noch was: Fragt doch Tester mal, ob sie, wenns gute Tests sind, euch z.B. ihre Netzteiltests zur Verfügung oder so stellen. Also Tests hier aus dem Forum, selbstverständlich. Das wär doch was. Netzteiltests sind z.B. nicht nach einem Tag veraltet und auch mal sehr interessant, zu lesen.


----------



## Cleriker (5. Juni 2015)

Private Netzteiltester bringen doch überhaupt nichts. Die haben doch erst recht nicht die nötige Ausrüstung.


----------



## xHaru (5. Juni 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Private Netzteiltester bringen doch überhaupt nichts. Die haben doch erst recht nicht die nötige Ausrüstung.



Und wie ist das z.B. mit DIESEM Herrn? Also ich glaube schon, dass das Aussagekräftig ist. Wenn man mal 2 Minuten stochert, findet man auch sowas, was eine printfähige Qualität aufweist.


----------



## Cleriker (5. Juni 2015)

Das ist so ziemlich der einzige der mir hier einfällt, der über solche Möglichkeiten verfügt. 
Ich gebe zu, den habe ich eben glatt vergessen.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juni 2015)

Der Kritikpunkt Netzteiltests ist doch schon längst behoben. Mittlerweile kommen die Artikel afaik von Philipus II und sind inklusive Chroma Besuch.


----------



## Rarek (5. Juni 2015)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> [...]Oder geht's dir um die Spiele-Inhalte? Die haben wir eh nicht, dafür gibt's unsere Schwester PC Games; wir beschränken uns auf die Technik der Spiele



wäre schön es auch auf die Website umzusetzten


----------



## h_tobi (5. Juni 2015)

@Raff,
die News müssen ja nicht den ganzen Monat gesammelt werden, man kann ja zum Ende der Heftproduktion die aktuellen News sammeln und auf etwas interessante oder wichtige Dinge etwas genauer eingehen. Ich habe nur keine Lust mehr alle paar Monate den nächsten Lüftertest zu lesen. Zu 99% gucke ich in den Einkaufsführer am Heftende. Zur Not habe ich damals auch das Heft herangeholt. Ich hatte bis vor einigen Jahren alle ab Erstausgabe gesammelt. Leider musste ich Platz schaffen.
Was ich sagen will: Man kann auch News etwas mehr herausarbeiten, sofern es sich um sinnvolle Zukunftsaussichten handelt. (VR Alternativen, Steam OS... z.B.)

Ich habe die GameStar wegen der Spieleinfos und teilweise wegen der Vollversionen bevorzugt. Dafür bin ich weniger auf GameStar.de unterwegs und bin mehr bei euch auf der Webseite. Du siehst, ich teile mir meine Zeit entsprechend ein. Es hat also nichts mit dem Hardwareteil bei GameStar zu tun.
Der HW Teil bei PC Games ist ja auch gröstenteils von euch, das ist z.B. der Grund, warum ich die PC Games nur im Sommerurlaub kaufe, damit ich am Strand was zu lesen habe.
Sonstige Themen hatte ich damals mit Abos von CHIP, PC Welt und PC Praxis abgedeckt. Aber wie schon gesagt, ist der sinkende Heftumfang primär einer der Hauptgründe, warum ich mittlerweile nur noch ein ABO habe, die Hefte aber gelegentlich kaufe wenn die Themen für mich interessant sind.
Ich habe auch bei der GameStar schon wegen des Heftumfangs gemeckert. Der Heftumfang hat sich dort nämlich fast halbiert. (224 zu 132)

Wobei mir die Geschichte mit den 132 Seiten sehr bekannt vorkommt, nicht wahr. 

Nächstes Beispiel: Ich hatte mal angeregt ein Soundkarten (Creative XFI z.B.) HowTo zu erstellen um den PC Sound generell mal ordentlich einzustellen.
Habe da bei mir immer mit der Kombination TS 3 - Games - Windows - Headset + Mikro zu kämpfen. Spiel zu laut, TS zu leise, TS verstellt, XFI verstellt.....

Habe jetzt von ner Ausgabe nen Soundtutorial (Video) angeschaut und.... weiß jetzt, wie die Treibermenüs aussehen. Aber nicht, wie man sie sinnvoll einstellt, tunt, ergänzt oder wenn nötig ersetzt. Ich hoffe, du weißt, worauf ich hinaus will.

Bei den CPUs tut sich aktuell bis auf kleine Refreshs nichts.... 
Ich habe einen i7 3930 @ Stock + H²O, der bei fst allen Spielen nur bis max. 30 % ausgelastet wird. Also auch die nächsten Jahre keinen Bedarf.

...auch bei den GPUs gibts nur die 100ste Version der 900er/Titan Serie oder nen AMD Rebrand. (Fiji jetzt mal als Ausnahme aussen vor)
Ich habe eine R 9 290 @ 290x Bios + H²O, auch diese wird nur sehr schlecht ausgenutzt (GPU Monitor schwankt permanent zwischen 0 und 100%)
Das bedeutet auch da besteht die nächsten Jahre (hoffentlich) kein Bedarf an neuer Hardware.

Der Rest ist ebenfalls Markenware, also TOP Qualität, man lernt hier im Forum ne Menge dazu. 

Natürlich interessiere ich mich für neue Hardware aber dann mit Fakten und nicht mit könnte, würde, wäre, Photorealistisch, XY-Killer?
Meiner Meinung nach, gibt es immer interessante Produkte (Lenkräder, Controller, VR, Engines...) die man ruhig ausführlicher behandeln könnte.

Damals gab es immer wieder umfassendere Artikel zum Spiele optimeren, Treibereinstellungen und was sie bringen, INI-Tweaks, den Lufttunnel für GPU + CPU
Ja, ich weiß damals war es neu und teilweise wurde etwas wieder aufgegriffen (Lufttunnel) aber richtige "Killer"- Berichte suche ich mittlerweile vergeblich. 

Auch richtige Windows Tweaks wären für mich interessant, welche der 1000 Dienste brauche ich als Gamer wirklich, welche kann ich abschalten, was bringt es an Tempo in Spielen. Wie kann ich Spiele noch mehr optimieren, wie den Sound optimal einstellen, Mods und Tools zu den Spielen, exotische Hardware verwenden, Steam OS, was taugt es, was kommt noch, gibt es (Linux-) Alternativen mit Steamaufsatz, Was taugt Windows 10, welche Dienste wurden dort weggelassen = Win 7 Tuning??

So, mein lieber Raff, ich denke ich habe genug geschrieben, ob du alles liest oder nicht, kann ich nicht sagen, 
den Anderen hier ein fettes sorry, überspringt den Post einfach. 

Ich für meinen Teil bin mit der PCGH "groß geworden" habe Euch allen seit der ersten Ausgabe die Treue gehalten und bin immer ein Fan von Euch gewesen.
Gerade die kleinen Din-A5 Sonderhefte waren immer sehr lesenswert.

Nur mittlerweile tut es mir einfach in der Seele weh, zu sehen, wie alles so langsam aber sicher abdriftet/abnimmt (finde kein passenderes nettes Wort). 

Hits und Werbung sind (zumindest für mich) nicht das Maß aller Dinge.

Ich hoffe, das werden noch alle größeren Seiten, die mir am Herzen liegen, eines Tages begreifen und wir werden einen Wandel erleben.

Hab euch doch lieb.


----------



## SaftSpalte (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ist PCGH noch eine &quot;richtige&quot; Hardwareseite?*

auch konsolennews gehören hier her !  Die Zeiten ändern sich halt immer . Es reicht halt nicht nur PC Hardware


----------



## kero81 (7. Juni 2015)

+1 das was Tobi sagte und -1 für das was SaftSpalte sagte.Tobi hat genau das gesagt was viele schon länger denken. Nur wird das wie gekonnt ignoriert. Und Konsolen gehören hier m.M.n. einfach nicht hin. Die Spiele stehe im Laden auch nicht alle in einem Regal. ^^


----------



## Rarek (8. Juni 2015)

die werden ja net ohne Grund getrennt (ich habe sogar mal 2 Konsoleros im ""fachhandel"" gesehen, wie sie sich in die PC ecke verirrt haben und über die Grafik gestaunt haben   )


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ist PCGH noch eine &amp;quot;richtige&amp;quot; Hardwareseite?*



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> auch konsolennews gehören hier her !  Die Zeiten ändern sich halt immer . Es reicht halt nicht nur PC Hardware


Und warum auf einmal?
Früher ging es auch ohne und Konsolen gibt es immerhin flächebdeckend länger in privaten Haushalten als der Heim PC.


----------



## Cleriker (8. Juni 2015)

Ja weil früher keine PC- Hardware verbaut war! Es meckern immer alle wie schlecht irgendwelche Spiele vermeintlich optimiert seien. Dank der Konsolen kann man sehen, in wie weit das wirklich stimmt und kann sich überlegen was möglich wäre.


----------



## kero81 (8. Juni 2015)

Also wenn ich ein Spiel auf einer Konsole sehe kann ich mir nur vorstellen: "Also so siehts dann auf Low aus, Interessant"... Aber was mir das jetzt bringen soll?!? Ich find die Konsolen haben hier nix zu suchen, soll Computec Media halt ne Webseite nur für die Konsoleros machen. Hier nerven die für uns PC Gamer nutzlosen News nur.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ist PCGH noch eine &amp;quot;richtige&amp;quot; Hardwareseite?*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Und warum auf einmal?
> Früher ging es auch ohne und Konsolen gibt es immerhin flächebdeckend länger in privaten Haushalten als der Heim PC.



Aber mittlerweile ist die Konsole der Spitzenreiter was  die Entwicklung angeht und PC only ist ja mittlerweile so verbreitet wie Höhlenmalerei. Und der nächste Schritt ist eben die Richtung Handy / Tablett. Bei der Hardware genauso wo der Trend immer weiter in Richtung Tablett und Co abdriftet.  Die ganzen alten Grenzen verschwimmen und von daher muss man sich mit der Neuausrichtung arrangieren und auch mal gelassen bleiben. Mir gefällt vieles auch nicht aber deswegen mache nicht einen auf Tetzlaf


----------



## the_leon (8. Juni 2015)

Also, das heißt ja auch PCGAMESHARDWARE nicht Konsolengameshardware...
Ich fände Grafikvergleich schon interessant, auch wenn man empfehleungen gibt, was man im grafikmenü anstellen muss, um Konsolenqualität zu bekommen.
Das ist auch mit einem älterem i5 und gtx 670 leicht möglich.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ist PCGH noch eine &amp;quot;richtige&amp;quot; Hardwareseite?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mir gefällt vieles auch nicht aber deswegen mache nicht einen auf *Tetzlaf*



Ich musste gerade bei deinem letzten Satz extrem lachen. Kannte den Begriff bisher noch gar nicht.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (8. Juni 2015)

Hai, 

was? Konsolen? 
PS4-GamesHardware? 
XBoxGamesHardware 
oder PCGames Hardware?

Ich habe vor Jahren schon für die Printed bemängelt, daß immer mehr über Games geschrieben wird; natürlich getarnt als Hardwarevergleichsnews. In der PCG waren diese Artikel ja schon fertig. Umgekehrt hat die PCG mit einem Monat Verspätung dann Hardwarenews aus der PCGH übernommen. Kann man machen, störte mich aber.

Hier auf der Main finde ich auch, daß die News inzwischen zu Gameslastig werden. Wenn ich die Main der HWLuxx oder CT bzw. Heise mit dieser hier vergleiche, komme ich mir hier vor, als hätte ich die FAZ und die WELT gelesen und Switche nun zur BILD. Hart, aber isso.

Mag sein, daß der Vergleich hinkt. Aber dann ist das eben so. Die News über Games sollten nicht ganz rausfallen, aber wieder in die Waage gebracht werden. 9x pro Woche über GTA zu schreiben ist übertrieben. Klar sieht man an den Nutzerkommentaren unter den GTA-News, daß reger Verkehr herrscht und gelesen wird - aber ist die BILD nicht auch auflagenstärkstes Tagesblatt? 

Zu Star Citizen bin ich nur gekommen, weil hier darüber berichtet wurde und auch gleich Kickstarter vorgestellt wurde. Das sind dann News, die ich Prima finde. EINMAL. Das spiegelt jetzt meine Meinung wider.

MfG und nachdenklich - kampfschaaaf -


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juni 2015)

Gut zum dreihundertzwölfzigsten Mal müssen " News " ja nicht wirklich sein wo ich dann auch wieder sagen würde das weniger mehr wäre. Aber auch Kickstarter und Indie nutzen mit der Zeit ab und dann wird auch wieder gemosert.


----------



## Rarek (9. Juni 2015)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> [...] 9x pro Woche über GTA zu schreiben ist übertrieben. Klar sieht man an den Nutzerkommentaren unter den GTA-News, daß reger Verkehr herrscht und gelesen wird - aber ist die BILD nicht auch auflagenstärkstes Tagesblatt? [...]



hmm... kurz vor/nach dem Release waren wir einmal 21x GTA, 5 random Gamesnews und 2(!) Hardwarenews 
(wie die beiden sich dahin verirrt haben, ist mir unschlüssig, denn man munkelt sehr häufig, dass wir doch _PC Games_... ... _*Hardware*_ seien, nur das jene gerne den Fettgeschriebenen Teil vergessen  )

und ein paar Tage später dann das selbe nochma mit Witcher 3, welches mich trotzdem nicht interessiert (ebenso GTA)

aber ich hoffe, dass meine vermutung nicht war wird: pcgh wird von nem Kevin dazu gebracht solche OT news zu schreiben... (oder auch ne Chantal, wir wollen die Fur... Frauen ja nicht vernachlässigen   )


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ist PCGH noch eine &quot;richtige&quot; Hardwareseite?*



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> auch konsolennews gehören hier her !  Die Zeiten ändern sich halt immer . Es reicht halt nicht nur PC Hardware



Konsolennews gehören aus diesem Forum komplett verband !


----------



## RavionHD (9. Juni 2015)

Konsolennews entfernen und Konsolenunterforen entfernen, wer auf PCGameshardware surft will PC Artikel lesen bzw diskutieren.

Es ist zwar immer wieder interessant zu hören wie schlecht Konsolenspiele aussehen und wie schlecht sie laufen, das wird hier aber gefühlt täglich gepostet, und mittlerweile ist das zuviel.

Eventuell sollte darüber einfach demokratisch abgestimmt werden.


----------



## Rolk (9. Juni 2015)

So ein gelegentlicher Vergleich zwischen PC und Konsole ist sicher kein Schaden, nur überhand nehmen sollte das nicht. Es gibt immer wieder Leute die sich schwer tun selbst Vergleiche zu ziehen und überlegen zur Konsole zu wechseln, weil sie Angst haben die neuesten Games laufen auf ihrem Rechner nicht mehr richtig. Liest man dann die Signatur steht da ein Rechner mit i5 Sandybridge + HD7950 oder so.  
Tendenz zum Glück abnehmend. Benchmarks die mit Konsolensettings auf schwächerer Hardware gemacht werden könnte es sogar öfter geben als bisher. Ich finde es selbst immer wieder interessant wie weit man Hardwaretechnisch runter gehen kann ohne Grafisch abzufallen.


----------



## Kusanar (9. Juni 2015)

Ich wollte jetzt schon mehrmals einen Kommentar hinterlassen. Mir ist ehrlich gesagt schnurzpiepegal, ob ein klein wenig Konsolennews  hier reingemixt werden (nachdem seit der letzten Revision ja sowieso  PC-Hardware im Inneren werkelt  ). Aber mal ehrlich, die Qualität der "News" spricht doch manchmal auch für sich selbst und bedarf keiner weiteren Erklärung:



> FIFA 15: Die besten Tore der Woche - Runde 25



Runde *25 *!!!!????


Es wundert mich nicht, dass ich nur noch im Forum unterwegs bin.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juni 2015)

Wenn man konsequent auf alles was die Konsolen betrifft nicht erwähnt dürften etliche Games ja auch erst erwähnt werden wenn die PC Fassung erscheint. Der Name " PCGH " bietet ja eine weite Auslegung was den Titel angeht und wenn man es ganz eng auslegt dürfte nur über Zockerkisten berichtet werden. In der Summe finde ich es trotzdem besser einen Blick über den Tellerrand zu haben und notfalls einfach mal gewisse Artikel zu ignorieren. Es hat doch wohl noch kaum jemand ein Mega Abo mit dutzenden Zeitschriften sondern eher nur ein oder zwei Zeitschriften um den Wissensdurst zu stillen.


----------



## RavionHD (9. Juni 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> So ein gelegentlicher Vergleich zwischen PC und Konsole ist sicher kein Schaden, nur überhand nehmen sollte das nicht. Es gibt immer wieder Leute die sich schwer tun selbst Vergleiche zu ziehen und überlegen zur Konsole zu wechseln, weil sie Angst haben die neuesten Games laufen auf ihrem Rechner nicht mehr richtig. Liest man dann die Signatur steht da ein Rechner mit i5 Sandybridge + HD7950 oder so.
> Tendenz zum Glück abnehmend. Benchmarks die mit Konsolensettings auf schwächerer Hardware gemacht werden könnte es sogar öfter geben als bisher. Ich finde es selbst immer wieder interessant wie weit man Hardwaretechnisch runter gehen kann ohne Grafisch abzufallen.



Wie oft braucht man denn solche Vergleiche?

Digital Foundry hat schon mehr als oft den Test gemacht und bewiesen dass eine GTX750ti mit einem Zwei Kerner bessere Grafik und Performance haben als alle Konsolen, von einer HD7950 und einem i5 Sandy ganz zu schweigen.

Solche Vergleiche gibt es hier zu oft, wenn ich Konsolennews lesen will besuche ich eine Konsolenseite, aber nicht auf PCGameshardware, das reichen mir ab und zu grobe News, aber nicht soviele wie aktuell.


----------



## McRoll (9. Juni 2015)

Man könnte die Newsseite splitten. Hauppteil Hardware und sonstige Themen. Irgendwie voneinander abgrenzen halt und nicht vermischen.
Ich finds grundsätzlich gut, weil vieles doch  irgendwie zusammenhängt und sich überschneidet - außerdem gibt es auch gar nicht so viele Hardwarenews dass man damit täglich die Nesseite füllen kann. Dann würden sich User beschweren dass zu wenig Neues gibt.

Es ist bequem dass man alles auf einer Seite hat, ich besuch lieber eine Seite als mehrere. Mit einer guten Aufteilung können die Leute dann den Bereich lesen, der sie interessiert. Außerdem sind dann mehr Leute unterwegs, die auch mal in andere Themen reinschauen und sich informieren - die sonst damit nie in Berührung kommen würden, weil sie entsprechende Seiten nie aufrufen.

TL.DR: Macht einfach einen reinen Hardwarebereich, einen Spielebereich und einen "Sonstiges" - Bereich, klar voneinander abgegrenzt. Dann kann sich jeder das aussuchen was er mag.


----------



## Rolk (9. Juni 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Wie oft braucht man denn solche Vergleiche?
> 
> Digital Foundry hat schon mehr als oft den Test gemacht und bewiesen dass eine GTX750ti mit einem Zwei Kerner bessere Grafik und Performance haben als alle Konsolen, von einer HD7950 und einem i5 Sandy ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> Solche Vergleiche gibt es hier zu oft, wenn ich Konsolennews lesen will besuche ich eine Konsolenseite, aber nicht auf PCGameshardware, das reichen mir ab und zu grobe News, aber nicht soviele wie aktuell.



Es ist zwar lästig, aber die Diskussion kommt bei jedem neuen Spiel auf. "Jetzt, jetzt endlich gibt es ein super toll optimiertes Konsolenspiel für das man mindestens einen 2000 € PC bräuchte"... 

Keine Ahnung wo das optimale Mass wäre für die Häufigkeit solcher Vergleiche. Von zu tote komprimierten Videovergleichen oder einzelnen Screenshotvergleichen bin ich auch nicht der grösste Freund. Am spannendsten finde ich noch die Vergleiche wo auf schwächerer Hardware mit Konsolensettings gebencht wird. Sowas kann auch interessant sein wenn einem die Konsolen


----------



## Cleriker (9. Juni 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Wie oft braucht man denn solche Vergleiche?
> 
> Digital Foundry hat schon mehr als oft den Test gemacht und bewiesen dass eine GTX750ti mit einem Zwei Kerner bessere Grafik und Performance haben als alle Konsolen, von einer HD7950 und einem i5 Sandy ganz zu schweigen.


Echt? Solche Vergleiche habe ich dort noch nicht gesehen. 
- Eine Playstation kostet 330 EUR.
- Core i3 100
- Lautlose 750ti kostet 150
- Netzteil 50
- Mainboard 50
- RAM 50
- HDD 40
- Gehäuse 50
- Controller 30
Das macht bei mir zusammen 520 EUR für so einen Computer wie von dir genannt.  Also 190 Euro mehr!!! Soll das ernsthaft ein Sinnvoller Vergleich sein?  
Wenn ich statt des i3 dann zum billigsten Pentium greife, sinds schonmal 60 weniger. Dann zuehen wir noch 130 bei der Grafikkarte ab, bleibt... quasi nichts! Also nur die HD-Graphics aus dem Pentium. 
Ganz im Ernst, das ist doch Mist! Bin mal gespannt wie viele fps die mit so einem Setting in Konsolenqualität hinbekommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juni 2015)

Der Vorteil bei der Konsole ist allerdings das man sich nicht auf 1001 Konfiguration einlassen muss, aber das ändert ja nichts am Thema und wie man zu einem Kompromiss kommt


----------



## RavionHD (9. Juni 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Echt? Solche Vergleiche habe ich dort noch nicht gesehen.
> - Eine Playstation kostet 330 EUR.
> - Core i3 100
> - Lautlose 750ti kostet 150
> ...


Nimm ein FX6300, billiger und besser, ungefähr ~500 Euro, dafür hat man bessere Grafik und Performance und einen ordentlichen PC der alles kann was ein PC halt kann.Die 100 Euro mehr lohnen sich absolut im Vergleich zu einer Konsole.

Solche News zu solchen Vergleichen gab es oft, vor Kurzem erst zu The Witcher 3 auf PCGH.


----------



## Kusanar (9. Juni 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Solche News zu solchen Vergleichen gab es oft...



...und da hat auch keiner was dagegen, solange es im Rahmen bleibt. Aber bei JEDEM neuen Spiel, das für Konsolen UND PC rauskommt, wieder von neuem Benzin in das ewige "Dirty-Console-Peasants vs PC-Masterrace"-Feuer zu schütten, das wird sogar mir als PC-Spieler langsam zu bunt (und zu viel)...

Da hätte ich mal lieber mehr News von der Computex. DIE Hardware-Messe des Jahres schlechthin. Hab gerade mal 6 Artikel dazu gefunden. PC Games *HARDWARE*, hallllloooooooo????


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ist PCGH noch eine &amp;quot;richtige&amp;quot; Hardwareseite?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Nimm ein FX6300, billiger und besser, ungefähr ~500 Euro, dafür hat man bessere Grafik und Performance und einen ordentlichen PC der alles kann was ein PC halt kann.Die 100 Euro mehr lohnen sich absolut im Vergleich zu einer Konsole.
> 
> Solche News zu solchen Vergleichen gab es oft, vor Kurzem erst zu The Witcher 3 auf PCGH.


Nur das du die PS 4 schon für ca. 350 Euro bekommst. Wenn man Glück hat gar schon ab 300 Euro.

Da wird es schon schwierig das verpackt kostengünstig in einen Rechner unterzubekommen.

Was mache ich denn,wenn ich auch noch eine blu-ray Sammlung besitze?
Wieder ca. 50 Euro mehr.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Juni 2015)

Du musst fürs Online spielen bezahlen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ist PCGH noch eine &quot;richtige&quot; Hardwareseite?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Du musst fürs Online spielen bezahlen.


Du musst für Tastatur und Maus bezahlen. 

Das könnten wir jetzt ewig so weiter spinnen. ^^


----------



## Rarek (9. Juni 2015)

McRoll schrieb:


> [...]
> TL.DR: Macht einfach einen reinen Hardwarebereich, einen Spielebereich und einen "Sonstiges" - Bereich, klar voneinander abgegrenzt. Dann kann sich jeder das aussuchen was er mag.



PC Games Hardware | PC Games/Buffed | sonstiges? fällt mir jetzt nichts ein...

also eigentlich hätte man schon ne unterteilung, wenn man sie denn nutzen würde


----------



## Cleriker (9. Juni 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Nimm ein FX6300, billiger und besser, ungefähr ~500 Euro, dafür hat man bessere Grafik und Performance und einen ordentlichen PC der alles kann was ein PC halt kann.Die 100 Euro mehr lohnen sich absolut im Vergleich zu einer Konsole.
> 
> Solche News zu solchen Vergleichen gab es oft, vor Kurzem erst zu The Witcher 3 auf PCGH.


Ja toll... und mit einem 5960X und drei Titan X sogar noch mehr davon. Was soll das bringen? Man muss schon gleiche Investitionen miteinander vergleichen, sonst ist das nur dummes Geschwätz!


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. Juni 2015)

Genau. Das meinte ich ja auch. Das geht sonst immer so weiter.


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Juni 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Echt? Solche Vergleiche habe ich dort noch nicht gesehen.
> - Eine Playstation kostet 330 EUR.
> - Core i3 100
> - Lautlose 750ti kostet 150
> ...



Nahezu jede GTX750Ti ist lautlos, zudem kann es auch ne Radeon sein - die sind im gleichen Preisbereich schneller.
Du darfst für den Online-Multiplayer bezahlen, die Spiele sind DEUTLICH teurer... 



RavionHD schrieb:


> Nimm ein FX6300, billiger und besser, ungefähr ~500 Euro, dafür hat man bessere Grafik und Performance und einen ordentlichen PC der alles kann was ein PC halt kann.Die 100 Euro mehr lohnen sich absolut im Vergleich zu einer Konsole.
> 
> Solche News zu solchen Vergleichen gab es oft, vor Kurzem erst zu The Witcher 3 auf PCGH.


Der FX ist in Spielen immernoch langsamer als ein i3...



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Nur das du die PS 4 schon für ca. 350 Euro bekommst. Wenn man Glück hat gar schon ab 300 Euro.
> 
> Da wird es schon schwierig das verpackt kostengünstig in einen Rechner unterzubekommen.
> 
> ...



Wer ne BluRay-Sammlung hat hat auchn Abspielgerät dafür...



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Du musst für Tastatur und Maus bezahlen.
> 
> Das könnten wir jetzt ewig so weiter spinnen. ^^



Dafür darfst du für z.T. proprietäres Zubehör bezahlen... (wie viel kostet so ein PS4-Controller? 45€...)

Außerdem braucht eh jeder einen PC, daher ist es auch kein Problem in die schon vorhandene Office-Kiste ne Grafikkarte für 150€ (und ggfs. für 50€ ein neues NT...) zu stecken.


----------



## Cleriker (9. Juni 2015)

Warum bitte braucht jeder einen PC? Gerade bei solchen Kisten wird meist lieber zum Notebook gegriffen.
Fürs surfen und Office, reicht in der Regel ja schon das Smartphone/Tablet.


----------



## the_leon (9. Juni 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Warum bitte braucht jeder einen PC? Gerade bei solchen Kisten wird meist lieber zum Notebook gegriffen.
> Fürs surfen und Office, reicht in der Regel ja schon das Smartphone/Tablet.



Also, ich kenne keinen, der keinen Pc zuhause hat.
Außer die MAC User....


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ist PCGH noch eine &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;quot;rich tige &amp;amp;amp ;amp;amp ;amp;amp ;amp;amp ;amp;quo t; Hardwareseite?*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Wer ne BluRay-Sammlung hat hat auchn Abspielgerät dafür...



Und mit so etwas kann man nicht erst anfangen wenn man sich ein Gerät zulegt weil...?

Vorteil hier hab ich es im Preis schon drin. Beim PC nicht. Darum ging es mir.
Wenn man schon Vergleiche anstellt, dann auch mit der genau selben Hardware.  



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Dafür darfst du für z.T. proprietäres Zubehör bezahlen... (wie viel kostet so ein PS4-Controller? 45€...)



Und beim PC etwa nicht? 



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Außerdem braucht eh jeder einen PC, daher ist es auch kein Problem in die schon vorhandene Office-Kiste ne Grafikkarte für 150€ (und ggfs. für 50€ ein neues NT...) zu stecken.



Stimmt, weil jeder olle Office PC auch gleich das passende Board inkl. flotter CPU parat hat.  

Spiele Flash Sales, Pyramide und key Stores gibt es genau auch für Konsolen. Kostenpflichtige Online Games für PC btw. auch. ^^

Du kannst es drehen und wenden wie du willst. Du wirst nicht für 350 Tacken solch ein komplett System bekommen.

Und nicht 100  € hier extra und dafür fixer oder altes System aufrüsten oder so. Es geht um den gleichen Preis bei einer Neuanschaffung! 

Wo lebt ihr übrigens überhaupt? Die meisten only Office User sind schon längst auf Laptop oder Tablet umgeschwenkt und wenn ist die Kiste bereits schon meist so alt, das sich eine Neuanschaffung fast eher lohnt. 

Ich bin selbst Pro PC, aber man sollte bei solchen Vergleichen wenn man diese schon nicht verallgemeinern kann, da es bei jeden anders ausschaut, schon Neupreis Komplett vs Neupreis Komplett gegenüberstellen.
Lass meinetwegen Moni und Periphere weg. Soll mir Latte sein. Trotzdem sollte man anerkennen, das 350 Euro für solch ein Gesamt-Spiele-System schon recht gut ist.


----------



## Cleriker (9. Juni 2015)

leokasi schrieb:


> Also, ich kenne keinen, der keinen Pc zuhause hat.
> Außer die MAC User....


Na wenn du keinen kennst, dann gibt's diese Leute natürlich auch nicht.

Jetzt mal ehrlich, wofür braucht es heutzutage noch einen Desktop Rechner für Office?


----------



## SaftSpalte (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ist PCGH noch eine &amp;quot;richtige&amp;quot; Hardwareseite?*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Und warum auf einmal?
> Früher ging es auch ohne und Konsolen gibt es immerhin flächebdeckend länger in privaten Haushalten als der Heim PC.




Für mich sind die *next gen* konsolen keine konsolen mehr !

es sind für mich immernoch abgespeckte Computer . 
Die ganze architekture geht mehr zu Pc. 

Eine Konsole besteht aus --> Pc Hardware --> Eigenem Betriebsystem ---> Leider noch nicht gleichen API wie des Gamer Pc´s .


Die nächste Generation *Konsolen * basieren bestimmt auf Pc´ Schnittstelle dank Direct x 12 oder Mantle . 
Dies vereint bald alles in einem . 


Deshalb finde ich es gar nicht schlimm das Konsolen-News hier platz finden




> Konsolennews gehören aus diesem Forum komplett verband !




jedem seine Meinung . Konsolen Hardware-News ja .. Konsolen Software (Spiele) brauch ich auch nicht .


----------



## the_leon (9. Juni 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Na wenn du keinen kennst, dann gibt's diese Leute natürlich auch nicht.
> 
> Jetzt mal ehrlich, wofür braucht es heutzutage noch einen Desktop Rechner für Office?



Ich habe gesagt, ich keinen.
das heißt nicht, dass es keine gibt, sondern nur, dass ich keine kenne...

Ichh h


----------



## Kinguin (9. Juni 2015)

Bessere Unterteilung einfach - es ist halt schwierig nur über Hardware zu berichten, weil da nicht immer großartig viel passiert.
Aber zb könnte man auf andere Themen eingehen,Smartphones mehr vielleicht,ehrlich gesagt lese ich öfters was von Apple mal von HTC oder Samsung, aber von LG,und anderen Herstellern eher weniger.
Es gibt genug Möglichkeiten da bin ich mir sicher.
Die Konsolennews btw sollen dann einfach komplett gesondert irgendwo unten erscheinen, aber sowie ich einige User hier kenne ,kommen die sowieso hervorgekrochen und verwüsten dann diese News Thread,die behaupten, dann natürlich wieder diese News stören sie, aber klicken sie trotzdem freudig an -> Mission erfüllt. 



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Der FX ist in Spielen immernoch langsamer als ein i3...
> .



Und passt auch in kein Mini ITX PC,je nach Spiel auch manchmal limitierend, dann lieber auf einen i3 setzen, der auch nicht viel teurer ist als ein FX 6300.
Die r260x wäre zwar auch eine gute Option, aber zb ärgerlich, wenn dann sowas Ähnliches wie bei Cars rauskommt.


----------



## Rarek (10. Juni 2015)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> [...]
> Der FX ist in Spielen immernoch langsamer als ein i3...
> [...]



hä? wo?
also habe ich mit nem 2 Kerner in Spielen die die Hardware nutzen (meher als 2 Freds) mehr Leistung,
 als wie mit nem 6 Kernigen der zudem auch noch ~500MHz - 800MHz schneller läuft? (welchen ma mit leichtigkeit auf 1,5GHz unterschied ausbauen kann)

sehr interessante These... das sollte die Redaktion mal überprüfen (dann hätten sie weningstens nen Thema für ne passende News)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Juni 2015)

Leute der Thread muss nicht zum Konsole-VS-PC Thread werden, kommt ihr bitte zurück zum Topic? 
Sonst hat ein Mod hier bald ordentlich zutun mit aufräumen, erspart ihm doch die Arbeit


----------



## Kusanar (10. Juni 2015)

leokasi schrieb:


> Also, ich kenne keinen, der keinen Pc zuhause hat.
> Außer die MAC User....



Und ein Mac ist kein PC, oder wie? PC steht für Personal Computer. Kannst auch gern mal bei Wikipedia nachlesen, was man da so drunter versteht und dann verstehst du auch, warum sogar im Wikipedia-Eintrag Bilder eines Apple drin sind. Was du meinst ist wohl eher ein IBM-kompatibler oder IBM-PC.

Und ja, es wäre schon wenn es mal wieder ein wenig mehr ums Thema geht. Es wäre auch super wenn mal jemand von der Redaktion seine Sicht auf die Dinge hier vertreten könnte. Vielleicht haben wir auch einfach nur eine kleine Schieflage in unserer Sichtweise auf die Problematik?


----------



## Cinnayum (10. Juni 2015)

Da die richtigen Spieleseiten hier vom Webwasher blockiert werden, bin ich eigentlich ganz froh über den Mix an Themen, der hier existiert.

Auch gibt es vormittags und nachmittags verschiedene Inhalte, so dass es sich tatsächlich lohnt hier regelmäßig reinzuschauen.

Es gibt aber leider wirklich die ein oder andere News mit zweifelhafter Qualität, seitens des Inhaltes oder der Rechtschreibung.
Ganz so heiße Nadel / Aktualität vs. Qualitätseinbußen muss dann doch nicht sein.

Bei heißen Themen, wie neuen CPUs / GPUs / rot-grün Grabenkriegen sehe ich aber natürlich gerne darüber hinweg. Hier gibt es tatsächlich einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert, der mit möglichst früher Veröffentlichung noch erhöht wird  .


----------



## Kusanar (10. Juni 2015)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Bei heißen Themen, wie neuen CPUs / GPUs / rot-grün Grabenkriegen sehe ich aber natürlich gerne darüber hinweg. Hier gibt es tatsächlich einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert, der mit möglichst früher Veröffentlichung noch erhöht wird  .



Unterhaltungswert:      Jein
Replay-Value:              Mäßig bis mittlerweile ausgelutscht

Mir ist vom ganzen Popcorn und Spekulatius schon sauübel....


----------



## TheSir99 (10. Juni 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Leute der Thread muss nicht zum Konsole-VS-PC Thread werden, kommt ihr bitte zurück zum Topic?



Warum ?
Es heist nun mal _*PC*_ Games hardware und nicht (PCGH)
Handy Games Hardware oder (HGH)
Konsolen Games Hardware.  (KGH)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juni 2015)

Es ist Sommer, geht doch mal etwas an die Luft zum spielen oder ins Freibad das ertrinken üben ( oder wie die Betätigung dort auch heißen mag ). Ohne Statements oder Vorschläge derGegenpartei läuft es sich doch Tod.


----------



## BikeRider (10. Juni 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es ist Sommer, geht doch mal etwas an die Luft zum spielen oder ins Freibad das ertrinken üben ( oder wie die Betätigung dort auch heißen mag ). Ohne Statements oder Vorschläge derGegenpartei läuft es sich doch Tod.



Geht nicht. Ich muss arbeiten. 
Aber im Ernst. Du hast Recht

Grad auf der Webseite könnte PCGH einiges an Nischenthemen bringen, welche sich für eine Print-Ausgabe nicht lohnen würden.
Zum Beispiel: 
 + Welche AMD FX-CPUs laufen inoffiziell auf einen AM³ Board, wie zum Beispiel auf einen Asus Formula IV
Offiziell werden die FX8350/70 und Co ja nicht unterstützt
 + Man könnte Billig-Soundkarten-Tests bringen wie die:
Die
Die
Die oder 
Die


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juni 2015)

Machen könnte man vieles nur irgendeine Gruppe findet dann auch wieder das Haar in der Suppe und viele mögen keinen Blick über den Tellerrand. Vielleicht wäre das Beste das man keine News mehr bringt, denn was nicht da ist kann auch kaum jemanden entzweien.


----------



## Oberst Klink (19. Juni 2015)

Hier sind mal einige News, die PCGH soweit ich weiß in den letzten Tagen ausgelassen hat:

Glasfaserausbau in Deutschland, Ländertag übt Kritik an der Telekom und dem Bund: Glasfaserausbau: LÃ¤nder Ã¼ben scharfe Kritik an Deutscher Telekom - ComputerBase

Intel baut Stellen ab: Absatz-Flaute: Intel baut erneut hunderte Stellen ab - ComputerBase

Angeblicher Trim-Bug bei Samsung SSDs: Server-AusfÃ¤lle: Angeblicher TRIM-Bug bei Samsung-SSDs wird untersucht - ComputerBase

Nvidia PhysX Flex: NVIDIA PhysX Flex kommt nun erstmals in Killing Floor 2 zum Einsatz - Nachrichten bei HT4U.net

Intel übernimmt Datenbrillenspezialist: Intel Ã¼bernimmt Datenbrillen-Spezialist | c't

Kann sein, dass ich die ein oder andere News dazu übersehen habe, aber das möge mir angesichts der Fülle an Spiele-News verzeihen. Noch vor einem Jahr oder einem halben Jahr sogar, hatte ich den Eindruck dass PCGH da eher up to date war. Heute fallen solche News unter den Tisch oder kommen erst viel später.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juni 2015)

Kann man so schwer sagen warum Thema xy unter den Tisch fällt oder yx mit Verspätung kommt. Gebundene Manpower durch andere Projekte und Themen? Vielleicht meldest du dich mal als Schreiber an?


----------



## Ralle@ (20. Juni 2015)

Falls hier ein Mod mit liest.
Wie entscheidet ihr welche Themen ihr auf der HP präsentiert werden?


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2015)

Mods sind nur für den Forenfrieden zuständig. Die News machen Redaktion und Newsschreiber(wo sich aber immer mal wieder Mods in Doppelfunktion finden). Daneben gibt es übrigens für jeden User die Möglichkeit selbst News im CMS einzureichen die nach einem kurzen Review online gestellt werden.


----------



## h_tobi (20. Juni 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mods sind nur für den Forenfrieden zuständig. Die News machen Redaktion und Newsschreiber(wo sich aber immer mal wieder Mods in Doppelfunktion finden). Daneben gibt es übrigens für jeden User die Möglichkeit selbst News im CMS einzureichen die nach einem kurzen Review online gestellt werden.



Klingt gut, werden die Newsschreiber dann auch an den Werbeeinnahmen beteiligt? 

Immerhin würden sie ja für mehr Traffic/Klicks sorgen.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2015)

Afaik gibt es für die festen Schreiberlinge feste Sätze, aber genau weiß ich es nicht weil ich es selbst nie gemacht habe. Für User die Artikel schreiben gibt es nur Internet Fame(und natürlich die Aussicht mal gefragt zu werden ob man regelmäßig schreiben will).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juni 2015)

Ruhm und Ehre sollte vorerst reichen bis man eine Qualität erreicht die Geld auch wert wäre


----------



## Spreed (23. Juni 2015)

Bin auf PCGH durch die sehr umfangreichen Monitor und Grafikkarten Tests gelandet.
Es stört mich persönlich aber auch nicht, wenn zwischendurch Spiele News dabei sind.

Würde mir jedoch auch wünschen wenn es wieder mehr Hardware News geben würde, gerne auch zu eher "unüblichen" Hardware Themen.


----------



## TheSir99 (25. Juni 2015)

Hardwareseite schon, aber immer mehr Konsolen Hardware oder Mobiltelefon Hardware


----------



## Cleriker (26. Juni 2015)

Wann hast du denn das letzte mal News zu Smartphones gesehen?


----------



## Kusanar (26. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht zählen für ihn ja auch die "Schnäppchen"-Threads


----------



## the_leon (26. Juni 2015)

Die Schnäppchen Threads sind auch eher Amazon Schleichwerbung, die krieg ich oft woanders günstiger.
Gut dass da nicht jeder MF Sonderpreis dabei ist..


----------



## TheSir99 (2. Juli 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wann hast du denn das letzte mal News zu Smartphones gesehen?



Erst gestern im Classic-Bereich.


----------



## ZAM (2. Juli 2015)

TheSir99 schrieb:


> Erst gestern im Classic-Bereich.



Aber ehrlich gesagt sind Smartphones auch Hardware zum Zocken.


----------



## the_leon (2. Juli 2015)

Clash of Clans, Candy Crush Saga und co. sind keine Spiele...


----------



## iGameKudan (2. Juli 2015)

Hardware ist alles womit man wen erschlagen kann... 

Solange es nicht um Software veht (mal abgesehen von Treibern undso) ist es mir relativ egal. Aber für Spiele gibts die PC Games...


----------



## the_leon (2. Juli 2015)

Es heißt PCGH und nicht Handy Games Hardware...
Noch dazu gibt es auch andere Handys als mein Galaxy Mega, damit kann man nicht immer einen erschlagen...


----------



## JimSim3 (2. Juli 2015)

leokasi schrieb:


> Es heißt PCGH und nicht Handy Games Hardware...
> Noch dazu gibt es auch andere Handys als mein Galaxy Mega, damit kann man nicht immer einen erschlagen...



Pocket Computer Games Hardware. Passt doch.


----------



## the_leon (2. Juli 2015)

Personal Computer Games Hardware...


----------



## ZAM (2. Juli 2015)

Man sollte sich nicht so an Namen aufhängen. "Dann nennt es doch um", äh, nein - Marke und so.
Aber von PC Hardware allein kannst du nicht permanent den Content befüllen und das andere Themen durchaus interessieren zeigen dann auch entsprechende Zugriffszahlen


----------



## Rarek (3. Juli 2015)

mirr reichen auch 3 News am tage, solange diese von Qualität sind
 (und nicht wie manche wo die User mit unter die Korrekurleser sind)


----------



## BikeRider (3. Juli 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Man sollte sich nicht so an Namen aufhängen. "Dann nennt es doch um", äh, nein - Marke und so.
> Aber von PC Hardware allein kannst du nicht permanent den Content befüllen und das andere Themen durchaus interessieren zeigen dann auch entsprechende Zugriffszahlen


Für Nur PC-Themen gibts ja den Classic-Bereich.
Da sollten aber auch wirklich die Konsolen und Mobilfunk-Themen raus sein, was leider nie der Fall ist.


----------



## Gwiel (3. Juli 2015)

BikeRider schrieb:


> Für Nur PC-Themen gibts ja den Classic-Bereich.
> Da sollten aber auch wirklich die Konsolen und Mobilfunk-Themen raus sein, was leider nie der Fall ist.



Naja aber selbst da gibts ja alle Nase lang Spiele-News, darauf bezieht sich der Startpost ja...ich finds ehrlich gesagt auch etwas schade, wenn man solche Artikel haben will schaut man doch gleich auf pc-games.de oder vergleicharen seiten xD


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2015)

Solange PCGH nicht anfängt so einen Schwachsinn zu posten wie CHip bei Facebook ist noch alles in Ordnung.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ist PCGH noch eine &quot;richtige&quot; Hardwareseite?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Solange PCGH nicht anfängt so einen Schwachsinn zu posten wie CHip bei Facebook ist noch alles in Ordnung.


Wie bitte?? O.o
Hast du dir überhaupt mal die Postings von PCGH auf Facebook angeschaut??

Pures Fremdschämen ist da desöfteren angesagt. Mal glaubt ein 15 Jähriger Praktikant schreibt die Aufhänger. 

Auszug mal aus den letzten Postings:

*"Das macht schon so richtig Bock auf mehr. Lang lebe der PC!"

"Ein Sieg für den gesunden Menschenverstand. Adware stinkt."

"Da geht aber noch was nach unten beim Preis, oder?"

"Währenddessen in einer anderen Galaxie."
*
Ganz ehrlich, aber was soll dieser Kindergarten??


----------



## Teamworks (4. Juli 2015)

Interessanter Thread...

Auch ich muss sagen, dass die "Useless-News" ohne wirklichen Informationsgehalt in den letzten Monaten ein störendes Ausmaß erreicht haben... man könnte News zu Spielen durchaus auch einfach einmal am Ende des Tages zusammenfassen, sofern der Umfang der einzelnen Informationen keine eigene News rechtfertigt. Selbiges gilt natürlich auch für andere Themen.
Dass es derzeit wenig News zu Hardware gibt hängt aus meiner sicht auch stark mit dem Markt zusammen. Für Gamer sind eben nur CPU, GPU, RAM und Kühlung sowie HDD/SSD interessant, alles andere wie Peripherie (Monitore, Gaming-Mäuse, Soundsysteme etc.) wird zwar auch "periphär", und im Heft z.T. durchaus umfassend behandelt, aber das meiste dieser Themen decken eben andere Hefte/Seiten wie c´t (das ich auch lese) ab.
Ich meine... niemand hier wird sich für Drucker-Tests interessieren, glaube ich^^ Dafür hätte PCGH wahrscheinlich auch niemanden da, der die DInger testen könnte^^

Man sollte es im Großen und Ganzen nicht so eng sehen mit den News. Die Hardwarewelt hat ihr Tempo in den letzten Jahren deutlich reduziert, und so wie ich das sehe, gehen Server und Co. zumindest bei Intel immer vor. Bei NVIDIA und AMD sieht es da nicht viel anders aus.
Und die Konsolen? Nun, es ist eben auch ein Teil von "Games", und auch wenn es da hardwareseitig vielleicht nicht viel zu zu sagen gibt... gehören sie dennoch irgendwie dazu.
Von Mobile kann ich das wiederum meiner Meinung nach nicht sagen, es sei denn es geht um dedizierte Gaming-Handhelds wie den DS oder die PS Vita...

Trotzdem: Insgesamt bin ich mit dem Heft mehr als zufrieden und die Seite... nun, wie ich ja schon sagte, wenn der Hardwaremarkt mal wieder (gefühlt) stillsteht, dann kann man die Seite ja schlecht nicht weiter mit Content befüllen.
Und wen es es stört, der kann es ja ignorieren oder den "Classic"-Mode verwenden.

Ich bleib der Sache hier treu, auch weil die Community sehr gut ist 
Und wer weiß, vielleicht kommen ja noch Zeiten auf uns zu, wo wir uns vor Hardware-News kaum noch retten können xD


----------



## h_tobi (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ist PCGH noch eine &quot;richtige&quot; Hardwareseite?*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Wie bitte?? O.o
> Hast du dir überhaupt mal die Postings von PCGH auf Facebook angeschaut??
> 
> Pures Fremdschämen ist da desöfteren angesagt. Mal glaubt ein 15 Jähriger Praktikant schreibt die Aufhänger.
> ...




Genau passend für 90% der Facebook User, mehr würde ich denen intellektuell nicht zumuten. 

Einige News hier auf der HP sind schon grenzwertig, was die Rechtschreibung angeht....




Teamworks schrieb:


> Interessanter Thread...
> Ich bleib der Sache hier treu, auch weil die Community sehr gut ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau deswegen sind noch so viele User hier.


----------



## iGameKudan (5. Juli 2015)

Heute waren fast alle News nur über Spiele...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juli 2015)

Sicherlich ist die Rechtsschreibung wichtig aber man sollte trotzdem nicht immer so ein Fass aufmachen wie man es bei so manchem des Öfteren liest


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Juli 2015)

Fragen wir anders herum: Gibt es irgendeine Seite, die technisch mehr bietet als PCGH?


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (5. Juli 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Fragen wir anders herum: Gibt es irgendeine Seite, die technisch mehr bietet als PCGH?



Diese Frage ist schwer zu beantworten. Es kommt immermoch darauf an, was einen selbst interessiert. PCGH hat definitiv viel zu bieten. Die Kernkompetenzen sind durch den Bezug aufs Gaming aber auch stark eingeschränkt. Computerbase oder Hardwareluxx (um mal 2 weitere zu nennen) sind da etwas offener und bieten dadurch den fehlenden Content. Wer sich nur fürs Gaming interessiert, hat hier schon viel Input. Wem auch alles weit über den Tellerrand interessiert, dem wird hier aber definitiv einiges fehlen. Dafür gibt es aber eben auch noch andere Publikationen.


----------



## 3-tium (5. Juli 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach überspringt man sowieso das, was man nicht lesen möchte. Wen etwas interresiert, der liest es auch. Wenn ich von mir ausgehe, dann lese ich auch fast nur die Hardware News, aber ab und zu bin ich durch die Spiele News auf so einige Moddingtipps oder auch kleine easter eggs gestoßen. Und natürlich ist eine Informationsquelle nicht der Weisheits letzter Schluss. Insofern muss ich meinem Vorredner recht geben


----------



## schaoli (6. Juli 2015)

für mich ist pcgh mittlerweile das offizielle Netzteil-Verkaufs-Forum 

In jedem Thread, zu jedem Thema......

Wenn ich im TV Bereich nach nem 4k Fernseher Frage kommt gleich als Gegenfrage:

Was hat du für ein Netzteil?

Was? Kein 150€ bequiet XXX?!

Dein Computer könnte explodieren!


Realkomödie


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juli 2015)

Das ist doch reinster Quatsch und einfach an den Haaren herbeigezogen


----------



## Cleriker (7. Juli 2015)

Was meinst du? Das thread-Thema, oder das mit den Netzteilen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juli 2015)

Wen meinst du gerade?


----------



## Dean0 (7. Juli 2015)

Ich weiß nicht ihr leutles habt, Chips (GPU´s, CPU´s, RAM´s usw.) weden ausführlichst getestet und gute Messwerte werden präsentiert, mehr im Heft, logisch, damit verdienen die ihre Brötchen.  Es kommt aber eben nicht einmal im Monat eine neue Technik an den Markt. Damit wir weiter unterhalten sind gibts eben News unserer Lieblingsspiele, mehr brauch ich nicht was Spiele angeht.

Vielleicht wären statt Kritiken (wie überall sonst auch) mal Verbesserungsvorschläge sinnvoll. Das ist gewollt, hilft der Redaktion und uns...
Mein Vorschlag:  Meine andere Quelle für Hardware sind Youtuber mit ihren 15min. Videos über Gehäuse, Grafikkarten und Peripherie. Einfach ums zu sehen, die Dimensionen einschätzen zu können, wie fühlt es sich an, wieviel Platz ist wirklich usw. Das kann man meist schwer in einen Text packen.  Sowas fände ich Klasse! Raff´s Video vor kurzem über die Lautstärke der FuryX fand ich z.B. Super. Danach hatte ich eine echte Vorstellung davon, worüber sich die meisten beschwert haben....

Meine 50Cent :o)

Edit: Den Vorschlag pack ich später mal in den richtigen Thread...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (7. Juli 2015)

Und wer finanziert dann den ganzen Spaß, etwa be quiet?


----------



## the_leon (7. Juli 2015)

Niemand finanziert das...


----------



## iGameKudan (7. Juli 2015)

Bezüglich den ganzen Smartphone-Kritiken, ob der Artikel nun um eine Desktop-CPU oder um eine Tablet-CPU geht ist doch relativ wurst. Hardware ist es trotzdem. 

Bezüglich Spielenews und Spieletests - dafür haben wir immernoch die PCG...


----------

